# Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!



## selfbuilt

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *

_*UPDATE NOVEMBER 6, 2013:* This model has been replaced with a new version, the SC600 Mk II L2. Please see my full review of that light for more info._







The SC600 is the long-anticipated 1x18650-only light from Zebralight. Let’s see how it performs … 

*Manufacturer Specifications:* 

LED: Cree XM-L Cool White (Norminal CCT 6300K)
User Selectable Levels: 3 main level (High, Medium and Low). Each main level can be configured to one of its two sub-levels. The second sub-level of the High (H2) can be further configured to different brightness levels or strobes.
Light Output: 
High: H1 500Lm with 750Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 200Lm (5.9hrs) / 330Lm (3hrs) / 500Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe
Medium: M1 65Lm (18hrs) or M2 21Lm (50hrs)
Low: L1 2.8Lm (280hrs) or L2 0.1Lm (80days)
Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated.
Operating Voltage Range: 2.7V - 4.2V
Battery: One 18650 size (up to 67mm long) 3.6/3.7V Li-ion rechargeable battery. Batteries are not included in the package.
Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 6 years)
Beam Type: 80 degree spill, 10 degree hot spot
Dimensions: Bezel Diameter: 30mm, Body Diameter: 25.4mm, Length: 107mm
Weight: 3.2 oz(90.8 g) without battery
Built-in over-discharging protection with 2.7V cutoff
Side click electronic soft-touch switch
Smart user interface provides fast and easy access to all brightness levels
Precision machined unibody casing from premium grade Alcoa aluminum bar stock
Proprietary heat sinking design bonds the LED board directly to the unibody aluminum casing, providing unblocked thermal paths to most of the surface area.
Durable natural hard anodized finish (Type III Class I)
Ultra clear lens with anti-reflection coatings on both sides
Orange peel textured reflector
Battery power can be locked out by slightly unscrewing the tailcap to prevent unwanted activations or parasitic drain
Waterproof to IPX8 (2 meters, 30 minutes)
Operations: Light has 3 main levels (High, Medium, and Low). Each main level can be configured to one of its two sub-levels. The second sub-level of the High can be further configured to different brightness levels or strobes.
Basic Operation: Short click turns on the light to High or turns off the light. Long click (press and hold for about 0.7 seconds) turns on the light to Low. 
 Advanced Operation and Configuration 
Short click turns on the light to High. Short click again quickly to cycle from High to Medium, and Low.
Press and hold to cycle from Low to High, release to set. When press and hold, the light always cycle from Low to High regardless which level you are currently in.
Double click to toggle and select between the two sub-levels for that main level. Sub-level selections (except the strobe) for the 3 main levels are memorized after the light is turned off and through battery changes.
The second sub-level of the High can be configured after 6 double clicks. Double click (starting with the 7th) to cycle and select different brightness levels or strobes. Short click to turn off the light when finishing configurations. The selections for the second sub-level of the High are memorized after the light is turned off and through battery changes. 
MSRP: ~$95






Inside the standard eco-friendly Zebralight cardboard box, you fill find the light with clip attached, spare o-rings, and manual. 









From left to right: AW Protected 18650, Zebralight SC600, Spark SL6, 4Sevens Quark 123-2, Lumintop ED20, Thrunite 2C

All weights with no batteries.

*SC600*: Weight 87.2g, Length: 107.8mm, Width (bezel) 29.7mm
*Spark SL6*: Weight 77.8g, Length: 125.5mm, Width (bezel): 30.9mm
*Lumintop ED20*: Weight 84.4g, Length 121.6mm, Width (bezel) 25.2mm
*Klarus XT10*: Weight 121.3g, Length: 144.8, Width (bezel) 34.9mm

The SC600 is quite compact, similar to other petite lights like the Spark SL6 and Lumintop ED20 – but even shorter!














The build of the SC600 is distinctive, with its relatively large head (for such a compact body). Natural anodizing is typical for Zebralight, and is in excellent shape here. There are some faint ridges or longitudinal lines in the anodizing, but this is commonly seen on natural finish lights. There is also some mismatch in the anodizing color at the tailcap (but this is again common).

Labels are fairly minimal and small, and clearly legible against the background. 

Knurling is not very aggressive on the body, but does provide good grip to the tailcap. There are also finger wells and other body elements to help with grip. Screw threads are anodized for tailcap lock-out. :thumbsup:

As always with Zebralight, the control switch is electronic in nature, and located on the head. Switch feel is slightly stiffer than most lights with this kind of switch, and the button is slightly recessed in the opening.

Light can tailstand. 

Clip-on pocket clip looks and feels more substantial than typical in this class. It should hold the light securely. Note the clip is reversible (i.e. can attach near the head, point toward the tail), but you may scratch the anodizing if you try to remove and re-attach.

There is a slightly raised button on the positive contact board in the head, and all my flat-top high capacity cells fit and worked in the light. 

*Video Overview*

_*NEW:* Normally at this point in the review, I like to show the emitter/reflector and beamshots. But I’m trying something new out - video reviews showing both the basic build and user interface. Check it out below - beamshots will follow after the user interface and circuit discussion._



Video was recorded in 480p, but YouTube defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the 360p icon in the lower right-hand corner, and select the higher 480p option. 

*User Interface*

The SC600 uses a variant of the standard Zebralight interface. While it may sound a little complex when first described, it is actually quite easy to use. 

On/off and mode switching is controlled by the electronic clicky switch. There are 9 possible output modes, arranged in 3 sets of pairs. The main level choices are Lo – Med – Hi. There are two possible outputs at each level, commonly referred to as 1 or 2 (e.g. Lo1/Lo2, Med1/Med2, Hi1/Hi2). The Hi level is where things get interesting – you have the option of 4 possible outputs for H2 (including the strobe mode – more about that in a moment). 

_Basic Operation_

Note that the light has independent mode memory to recall your preference at each of the Lo, Med, Hi levels (i.e. always come back to the choice you last left that level in). 

From Off, a quick click turns on the light to your memorized Hi. Click quickly again to cycle from Hi to Med, and Low. You need to perform these clicks rapidly if you want to switch modes this way (i.e. from Off, single-click is Hi, double-click is Med, triple-click is Lo). After about a second or so of being On, a quick click will simply turn the light off.

Alternatively, from Off, a slightly longer press and hold (i.e. >0.5 sec) turns on the light to your preferred Lo mode. 

To advance from one mode to the next while the light is On, press and hold the switch to cycle through Lo, Med and Hi, repeatedly (you can do this directly from Off too). Release the switch to select the level. As before, a quick click turns off the light.

_Change between output choices for a given level_

Double click at any level to toggle between the two sub-levels for that level (i.e. 1 or 2). The light will memorize your choice and return to it next time you cycle or turn on at this level. The memory even lasts through battery changes.

For the Hi level, you can set the Hi2 to one of four outputs. To enter the programming feature from the current Hi2 level, double-click the light 6 times rapidly. Now, every additional double-click will advance you through the four programmable options (200Lm, 330Lm, 500Lm, or 4Hz Strobe). To select the mode you want as H2, simply turn off the light once you have made your choice. When you next turn it on, that last level will have been memorized and returned to automatically.

And that’s it – it is really very simple in practice, once you get used to the timings. 

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM on any of the 9 possible levels. I conclude the light must be current-controlled. 






The SC600 “hidden” Hi2 strobe was measured at a fairly low 3.2 Hz frequency in my testing (i.e. more a signalling strobe than a tactical one). 

*Standby Current Drain*

Due to the electronic switch, all Zebralights have a constant parasitic stand-by current drain when the tailcap is connected. 

In this case, I am happy to report the standby current is a fairly neglible 69.6uA. For a typical 2600mAh 18650, that would translate into 4.26 years before a battery would be completely discharged. :thumbsup:

And as always, this current can be cut by simply unscrewing the tailcap a quarter turn when the light is not in use (which I recommend for all lights with a standby drain). 

*Beamshots:*

And now the part you’ve all been waiting for. 










The SC600 reflector has fairly typical dimensions (perhaps a little shallower than some), with a medium OP coating. This suggests the light will not be a great thrower. XM-L emitter was well centered on my sample.

For white-wall beamshots, all lights are on AW protected 18650, about ~0.75 meter from the wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. All beamshots taken immediately upon activation.


























































As expected, the beam profile is fairly floody on the SC600.

Here is a 100-yard outdoor beamshot comparison to the Spark SL6, in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up reviews:






See that thread above for more info on the terrain, on how best to interpret these images.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*






Well, this is impressive – the SC600 is the highest output 1x18650 in my collection at the moment. oo: Output closely rivals the 1x26650 4Sevens X10.

As you can also see, throw is relatively low for the class and output, but still reasonable.

As an aside, Zebralight’s lumen estimate seems bang-on for the Hi1 mode. 

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*





















As with many high-output lights, the SC600 steps down in output at 5 mins into the Max Hi1 run. This can be overcome by simply clicking the light off-on again at this point (i.e. it is a simple timer mechanism). Note that like other highly-driven lights, the quality of cells is critical here – cheaper/heavily-used 18650 cells may not be able to provide a sustained current at these levels for 5mins.

The SC600 is fully regulated and remarkably efficient at all levels tested. :thumbsup: Both of these aspects are likely due to the restricted voltage range (i.e. only 1x18650 accepted), allowing for a better optimized circuit. According to Zebralight, the larger head also allows them more room on the circuit for a larger and more efficient inductor. 

End of the day, if you don’t mind the 1x18650 limitation, you get the most efficient circuit that I’ve seen to date on 18650. 

*Potential Issues*

The SC600 doesn't take 2xCR123A or 3.7V Li-ion sources, only 1x18650.

As with other heavily-driven lights, some 18650s may not be able to handle the sustained discharge rate. I recommend you stick with high-quality cells (my AW and Redilast cells all worked fine).

Switch timing takes a little getting used, if you aren’t already familiar with Zebralight. 

*Preliminary Observations*

The SC600 packs a lot of punch – more than any other 1x18650 I’ve tested to date, including both the Thrunite Scorpion V2 and Spark SL6.  It also has the most efficient and well-regulated circuit I’ve seen in this class. Oh, and have I mentioned it’s incredibly tiny too? 

That’s an awful lot to distinguish this light. Of course, as with all things, there are some trade-offs here. The high efficiency and full regulation comes at the expense of a wider voltage range, preventing you from running 2xCR123A or 2xRCR. And the compact size means you can’t get a greatly focused beam – the SC600 is more of a floody light.

The overall build, switch feel, UI and circuit functioning will seem very familiar to Zebralight owners. But as always, there are a few innovations here – like the extra selectable levels for the Hi2, additional grip elements (knurling and finger wells), and a newly designed clip. All of these are welcomed in my books, and I like that Zebralight constantly updates and expands the build/UI of their lights with each new release/model. 

With all the levels and options, I find there’s something here for everyone. Well, except maybe you tactical strobe folks  – but for once, I’m glad to see a maker provide a more generally useful slow signaling strobe. And no, it isn’t a great thrower, but there are other (larger) lights in this class to consider, if that is what you are looking for.

End of the day, if you want an incredibly bright, relatively floody, efficient and tiny 1x18650 light, then I think you should give the SC600 a close, hard look.

_*UPDATE NOVEMBER 6, 2013:* This model has been replaced with a new version, the SC600 Mk II L2. Please see my full review of that light for more info._

----

SC600 provided by Zebralight for review.


----------



## turboBB

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Excellent review as usual! + I really dig the new video section as well!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## samgab

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Excellent review, as always thanks selfbuilt.
This just supports my opinion of this as a fantastic light. And I was interested to see your lightbox output result.
As for the tradeoff of not being able to take 123s... Well, that's only a tradeoff for those who _want_ to use 123s - which I don't - so it's not even a tradeoff at all for me. This is one of the best lights I own. :thumbsup:


----------



## Changchung

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I like it... thanks for share all this info, great review... :thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thanks for the excellent review selfbuilt. I really like the addition of the video review. The SC600 is one very nice light. Just got mine today and I'm already enamored with it.


----------



## tre

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

One thing worth mentioning is the revised switch. It takes more pressure to turn it on compared to prior zebralights and it is also more recessed than prior zebralights. This one will never accidently activate in your pocket. I've been carrying mine around without the clip since it came out and I did not have one accidental activation.

Great review (as always). I also like the video. The SC600 is currently one of my favorite lights.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



turboBB said:


> Excellent review as usual! + I really dig the new video section as well!





bondr006 said:


> Thanks for the excellent review selfbuilt. I really like the addition of the video review.


Thanks, I figured these would be popular. I plan to keep doing these on upcoming lights. Most will be about this length, but some of the more complicated lights may be longer. I kept the build and UI description fairly lengthy in text in this review, but I will likely shorten the text in future ones (as it is often easier to explain by showing in the video instead).



tre said:


> One thing worth mentioning is the revised switch. It takes more pressure to turn it on compared to prior zebralights and it is also more recessed than prior zebralights. This one will never accidently activate in your pocket. I've been carrying mine around without the clip since it came out and I did not have one accidental activation.


Yes, I notice that as well - both the feel and recessed nature (and mentioned it in the review, but it is somewhat lost in all the text). I like it, as it gives the switch a more substantial feel. And as you say, it should limit accidental activations. :thumbsup:


----------



## swan

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thanks Selfbuilt- 170 ceiling bounce out of a small single 18650 light,wheres my credit card?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Excellent review! 

I've been using the SC600 for about two weeks now (obtained lightly used off the marketplace from a fellow CPF member). It has quickly become my favored light -- at least based on how often I seem to have it in hand. It's just an amazing light for its size -- kind of a little giant. 

I've got a family room that's about 20x20 feet and I always test ceiling bounce in there just for grins (just visually, no measurements involved). This thing lights the room up like nothing else I've got except for perhaps the ElektroLumens EDC-P7. 

I've even used the SC600 on a Fenix Headband, although it had to be attached to one of the mounts with a TwoFish Lockblock (too wide a body to fit the regular mount). 

Again, excellent review. I've been waiting somewhat anxiously to see this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Li-Ion

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Excellent review. Awaiting for neutral version SC600w.


----------



## lovemylexicon

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Selfbuit:

What color tint is your review sample? Any tint of green?


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thanks *Selfbuilt*! Magnificent review, as always. And I agree: this is currently my favorite light! And, not to derail the thread, but just for perspective: I waited over a full year after the initial false start 'announcement' for what would eventually become the 4sevens S12--an excellent light for sure... But the SC600 is everything that I hoped the S12 would be and more: a true pocket cannon that is easy to use, easy to carry and well made!


----------



## BBL

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Great review, thanks selfbuilt!


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

You really nailed this review I've had mine since the release and it really is my favorite light I've ever owned, I have a pretty good collection and have seen just about everything but nothing really comes to the usefulness of the SC600 as a EDC light. You have your choice of a few different high levels including the crazy bright H1 and a low-low with well placed mediums in between, you also have what I believe is the most practical UI out right now and then you can throw in the toughness along with the size and use of Li-Ion rechargeable.

Let me say their is a drawback to owning a SC600 and I'm being very serious when I say it's now very tough as a light collector to purchase other light's, the special little feeling I use to get when seeing a new light thinking it may just be my next favorite light, then ordering said light only to think it's nice but nothing I will probably carry. Thank you SC600 thank very much. :shrug:


----------



## Li-Ion

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Fully regulated = buck/boost driver in this flashlight?


----------



## candle lamp

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thanks for the great review as always. Selfbuilt! :thumbsup:

It comes as very surprise to know *SC600 *is heavier than Spark SL6 & Lumintop ED20 even though it is the shortest of all.

And it shows the great runtime graph & regulation. Wow!  oo: :sick2:


----------



## xed888

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Hi Selfbuilt,

Quick question about the SC600 vs the Spark SL6. The Spark rates its Turbo at 800 lms but your light box values says it has 650? Might you have left it on high, per chance? Its nice to see the SC600 owning everything else on the list except the Maelstrom 

Great review!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Glad you are all enjoying the review. :grouphug:



swan said:


> Thanks Selfbuilt- 170 ceiling bounce out of a small single 18650 light,wheres my credit card?


I should add, my ceiling bounce is done in a small, bare closet, with white walls. You would find a lower absolute value in a regular room - but of course, it is the relative comparisons that matter here.



Li-Ion said:


> Excellent review. Awaiting for neutral version SC600w.





lovemylexicon said:


> What color tint is your review sample? Any tint of green?


Mine was a Cool White sample, but I hope/expect that Neutral/Warm emitter will be coming soon (i.e. Zebralight has typically come out with these). Tint was a premium cool white on my sample, no real green or purple.



jhc37013 said:


> You have your choice of a few different high levels including the crazy bright H1 and a low-low with well placed mediums in between, you also have what I believe is the most practical UI out right now and then you can throw in the toughness along with the size and use of Li-Ion rechargeable.


The spacing of levels is excellent, and the UI is very functional IMO. I like how ZL continues to refine the interface and build. I EDCed the SC50w for a period of time, and the SC600 is a definite improvement in use and feel (i.e. I like the siffer/recessed button). 



candle lamp said:


> It comes as very surprise to know *SC600 *is heavier than Spark SL6 & Lumintop ED20 even though it is the shortest of all.


Yes, it is a substantial light, with apparently a heavier mass heatsink (which is good, considering how hard it is driven on max).



Li-Ion said:


> Fully regulated = buck/boost driver in this flashlight?


I would have to leave it to others with more experience to discuss how ZL manages it in this case, but I don't see off-hand why a buck would be necessary (given the 4.2V max voltage range). But I'm happy to defer to the experts here ... 



xed888 said:


> Quick question about the SC600 vs the Spark SL6. The Spark rates its Turbo at 800 lms but your light box values says it has 650? Might you have left it on high, per chance?


No, the SL6 was running on max. My estimated lumen measures are all based on FL-1 standard of max output at 3 mins (which is before any of the lights step down in this case).

The important point here is that my lumen estimates are just that - see the method section of my review to a link explaining how they are calculated. The _absolute _lumen value is only as good as the data on which I am basing the conversion. But the _relative_ comparison of output should be valid among all lights, regardless. In this case, my lumen estimates at 3 min indicate a 16.9% increase in output of the SC600 relative to the SL6 (i.e. (760 - 650) / 650 * 100 = 16.9% increase). 

FYI, my ceiling bounce numbers are direct measures, taken at 30 secs into the run, under identical conditions. As you can see here, my SC600 is 16.4% brighter than the SL6 (i.e. (170-146) / 146 * 100 = 16.4% increase). That's a remarkably consistent concordance with my estimate FL-1 lumens.

That said, the SC600 has a less throwy beam, with wider spill. Both of these features may be giving it a slight edge in the lightbox and ceiling bounce closet (i.e. neither is a perfect integrating sphere). But those differences are not enough to account for that magnitude increase. By eye, the SC600 seems margnally brighter than the SL6 (although again, spill may be contributing to that too).


----------



## samgab

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Also the Max mode runtime graph shows both the SL6 and the SC 600 dropping down after 5 mins, but the SC600 is running at a higher brightness throughout, and also lasts longer. Very impressive.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



selfbuilt said:


> [*]Proprietary heat sinking design bonds the LED board directly to the unibody aluminum casing, providing unblocked thermal paths to most of the surface area.


 
Any thoughts on using the SC600 in max mode for extended periods of time and how heat buildup in the body affects the actual handling of the light (in hand) in a relative sense compared to other similar flashlights? 

I assume most flashlights in this general category exhibit somewhat excessive heat buildup when used in max mode for long periods, but I'm wondering how the SC600 compares given its described "proprietary head sinking design."


----------



## Valmet62

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

How difficult would it be to modify this light to accept a 3000K XML emitter ? 

Valmet62


----------



## jeffkruse

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Is there a place to attach a lanyard? I'll need a lanyard when I use it for caving.


----------



## funkychateau

*Current-Draw Measurements and Strobe Duty?*

You mentioned that some cells might not be able to sustain the high current for the full 5 minutes. What was the current on Max? Also, did you check the current draw on any of the other modes?

When using the 4-Hz strobe, was is actually like a "strobe"? In other words, short flashes? Or was it just an on/off blinking with approximately 50% duty?

thanks!


----------



## samgab

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

@jeffkruse: No there isn't, unless you were to make something by tying paracord around the indented part by the tail cap. But there is no lanyard mount.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



varuscelli said:


> Any thoughts on using the SC600 in max mode for extended periods of time and how heat buildup in the body affects the actual handling of the light (in hand) in a relative sense compared to other similar flashlights?


Can't say I noticed anything unusual during regular handling, but all extended runtimes are done under a cooling fan. Zebralights claims to have efficient thermal management, and I haven't seen anything to make me think there's a problem.



jeffkruse said:


> Is there a place to attach a lanyard? I'll need a lanyard when I use it for caving.


No, unless you try to jury-rig something around the clip (not a good idea, as it could come off).



funkychateau said:


> You mentioned that some cells might not be able to sustain the high current for the full 5 minutes. What was the current on Max? Also, did you check the current draw on any of the other modes?
> When using the 4-Hz strobe, was is actually like a "strobe"? In other words, short flashes? Or was it just an on/off blinking with approximately 50% duty?


I wasn't able to measure the current on Max (can be hard with electronic switches). That statement is based on the experience others have had on similarly heavily-driven lights.

As for the strobe, it seems to be ~50% duty cycle. You can see on (upward) spike and off (downward) spike on the oscilloscope traces.


----------



## wink2769

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Great job. Thanks a lot.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



jeffkruse said:


> Is there a place to attach a lanyard? I'll need a lanyard when I use it for caving.


 
Interestingly enough, the SureFire Model Z33 lanyard ring would be nearly perfect. It's got the right diameter (almost perfectly so) but it's too thick for the tailcap to be tightened down enough for the light to be turned on. 

Of course, on the SureFires it fits there's extra space designed into the bodies to accommodate the lanyard ring. If there were a 23 mm inner diameter "flat" lanyard ring to be had somewhere, maybe it would work, as long as it could be slipped into the very narrow space on the opposite side of the o-ring from the tailcap -- and there is a tiny bit of space available to work with just past the o-ring. 

Maybe one of these SureFire rings could even be ground down flat enough to work as long as it could be placed on the opposite side of the o-ring, which should enable the tailcap to maintain its ability to keep water out. 

Use of the lanyard ring as I have it placed in this photo would make the flashlight no longer waterproof (unless it could perhaps be sandwiched between two o-rings with plenty of lube) and maybe used with some kind of spacer inside the body tube (probably an inadvisable thing). 

Just for grins, here's a pic of the fit with the Z33 lanyard kit ring (again, too thick to work). 








I think it can be seen in the following shot that if a thin enough lanyard ring could be found -- or made -- something very flat at possiby .5 mm thick and over 22 mm inner diameter, probably 23 to 24 mm inner diameter, there should be room for it with the tailcap tightened fully down as it is in the photo. Such placement shouldn't compromise the waterproofing. 

Then again, there are probably much easier solutions...


----------



## silat

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Encore. Oscar.
The video is a great addition to your already outstanding reviews.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*






Selfbuilt,

Your review inspired my purchase of this light. 

Here are two simple quick fixes for the lanyard problem.

I cut a long 1/4" wide strip from 3/4"black plastic tape and wrapped it once completely around the clip groove. Then I laid the loop of a small lanyard in the tape path and wound another four revolutions of tape around that. Then I fixed the lanyard within its own loop. It is very secure and easily resisted a hard pull though it doesn't look particularly elegant.

As I describe in a later post, using strong gray nylon thread instead of tape is a better-looking fix. An elegant solution really depends on the clever folks at Zebralight. Perhaps this thread will help in that direction.

Brightnorm


----------



## izaic3

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Amazing review (as always), thank you very much! Anyone have a guess as to when a neutral version might come out?


----------



## RBWNY

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Great review! (your video looks just like one of Marshall's :naughty 

Because of it, I put in a Going Gear order. They're out of stock right now, but anticipating their new shipment might arrive this week. 



izaic3 said:


> Amazing review (as always), thank you very much! Anyone have a guess as to when a neutral version might come out?



Illumunation Gear's website has the SC600w listed w/a "coming soon" banner and then 4th Quarter w/a question mark :shrug:.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



RBWNY said:


> Because of it, I put in a Going Gear order. They're out of stock right now, but anticipating their new shipment might arrive this week.


 
Not to take anything away from Going Gear, but I believe you could order one straight from the zebralight.com website as in stock ($95) -- in case you were wondering about sources where they seem to be in stock now.


----------



## edc3

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



izaic3 said:


> Amazing review (as always), thank you very much! Anyone have a guess as to when a neutral version might come out?


 
Zebralight's product comparison spreadsheet says September 2011. I'm hoping for September 1st, but I'm sure they mean _sometime _in September. I read something in another thread that they're having difficulty getting their preferred tint in quantity or something like that. I'm glad they're very picky about tint. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I'm waiting for a Neutral SC600 myself.




I'm also well-aware that " September " can easily mean " Christmas ".



_


----------



## RBWNY

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



varuscelli said:


> Not to take anything away from Going Gear, but I believe you could order one straight from the zebralight.com website as in stock ($95) -- in case you were wondering about sources where they seem to be in stock now.


 
Thanks, I hadn't thought of that! BUT... with GG, I used their coupon & get free shipping too


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



RBWNY said:


> Thanks, I hadn't thought of that! BUT... with GG, I used their coupon & get free shipping too


 
Good points... 

I've been spending too much time looking at the ZebraLight specs and I guess I have their stock memorized now. :ironic:


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Perhaps lack of a lanyard loop is unimportant to many buyers. 
After losing an expensive light on a hike I never use a light without one. About my improvised lanyard holders; I found a better-looking solution. Instead of tape I used strong gray nylon thread. It is extremely secure and looks pretty good.

Brightnorm


----------



## jeffkruse

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



brightnorm said:


> Perhaps lack of a lanyard loop is unimportant to many buyers.
> After losing an expensive light on a hike I never use a light without one. About my improvised lanyard holders; I found a better-looking solution. Instead of tape I used strong gray nylon thread. It is extremely secure and looks pretty good.
> 
> Brightnorm



Yes, I need a lanyard. It's to easy to drop a light in the river in the cave. It also can't be intrusive. Thats a big bummer!


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I agree with the above two posts. The exclusion of a lanyard attachment and no clip like the ones present on their other SC models is a bummer, but I love the light and am glad I got it. I hope someone comes up with a good solution for these two omissions. Right now, I am carrying mine in an SF L1 holster.


----------



## LamontGrady

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Count me in on preferring neutral tint options.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

My lanyard solutions, as described previously work very well.

Brightnorm


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



brightnorm said:


> Perhaps lack of a lanyard loop is unimportant to many buyers.
> After losing an expensive light on a hike I never use a light without one. About my improvised lanyard holders; I found a better-looking solution. Instead of tape I used strong gray nylon thread. It is extremely secure and looks pretty good.
> 
> Brightnorm


 


brightnorm said:


> My solutions, as described previously work very well.
> 
> Brightnorm


 
Do you have an easy way to post a photo? I'm curious as to how it looks (as I bet others are).


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Can't you guys who want lanyards just put it through the hole in the clip? I know it may not be the strongest but I put the clip on and ran a Fenix lanyard in the clip hole and then simulated accidental drops, the clip and lanyard stayed on.


----------



## siuba

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

nice review, i m looking for sunwayman v20c comparsion too


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I never use flashlight clips, but I had originally tried the clip/lanyard but was disatisfied with its bulkiness and klugy look.



varuscelli said:


> Do you have an easy way to post a photo? I'm curious as to how it looks (as I bet others are).


Sorry, I don't know how to do that.

Brightnorm


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

to brightnorm --

Am i to understand that you've been a CPF member for TEN YEARS,
and yet you don't know how to post a photograph here ? ? ?



_


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Amazing as it may sound, it's true!

BN


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



varuscelli said:


> Do you have an easy way to post a photo? I'm curious as to how it looks (as I bet others are).


 


brightnorm said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to do that.
> 
> Brightnorm


 
I'd be happy to post a pic on your behalf if wanted to try and e-mail me one. (Just a thought.) 

What I more or less envision you talking about is similar to the way someone who builds or repairs fishing rods would thread-wrap a line guide to a pole. 

The idea of thread wrapping some kind of lanyard ring into place like that would work well and if done right would hold very well. There are several kinds of loops that could fairly easily be wrapped into place like that and would look really good as a natural part of the body, especially if using a thread color that either matched or complemented the body color. And thread wraps can be sealed for extra strength and durability for anyone who might want to make the wrap a relatively permanent thing (but it could still be removed at any time, too).


----------



## roadkill1109

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

are there any quality issues with this light? the tailcap looks like it has dirty soldering lead and at the base of the reflector, you can see some sort of damage. There were issues in the past with non-centered LED with the Zebralight so i'm not surprised if their latest offering has quality issues as well.

too sad for a light of its kind and price point. 

my hk supplier said that the beam of this SC600 is not as impressive as... lets say the Fenix PD31. (yeah i know, different LED) But still, you'd expect more from a light this expensive. Example? Compare this to the Jetbeam 3M XML, now that looks worth every penny. Though the interface is not pleasing to some people.

This light is a pass for me then. But on a positive note, the Zebralight interface is still one of the best in the business!


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

There are over 1,500 posts in the Zebralight SC600 thread. At least read it and see what actual owners have to say about it. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314048-ZebraLight-SC600


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



davidt1 said:


> There are over 1,500 posts in the Zebralight SC600 thread. At least read it and see what actual owners have to say about it.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314048-ZebraLight-SC600



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



roadkill1109 said:


> are there any quality issues with this light? the tailcap looks like it has dirty soldering lead and at the base of the reflector, you can see some sort of damage.


I agree the tailcap soldering looks fairly basic on my sample, but I wouldn't say the reflector is damaged. With all the reflections, it's hard to to tell with macro shots (i.e. somewhat dependent on camera angle). 



> my hk supplier said that the beam of this SC600 is not as impressive as... lets say the Fenix PD31. (yeah i know, different LED) But still, you'd expect more from a light this expensive.


The beam of the SC600 is quite good. There is some artifacting in the corona around the hotspot, but this is very minor and only noticeable at really close range on max. I have seen a lot worse on other XM-L lights (and I comment on it in the review if it seems distracting). 

I'm not sure what qualifies as "impressive" to your contact, but comparing a 300-lumen XP-G light with a 800-lumen XM-L light is rather difficult. Judging from the specs, the max throw distance is about the same. The PD31 should have a more sharply defined hotspot, but will have much dimmer spill, given the much lower output.


----------



## i8mtm

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I received my SC600 from IlluminationGear.com yesterday. I love this light. I think it may be a tad large for true pocket carry, but I asked IlluminationGear to send the holster they recommended. I wanted one that would accommodate the light with the clip attached so I had both options.

Then sent a Raine "Camp Knife Sheath" Model #0004. It is made of Nylon and has a Velcro cover flap and a Velcro belt loop. It fits the SC600 perfectly. Carried on my belt, I hardly know it is there, and that frees up valuable pocket space for my other "necessary" EDC gear.

Everyone I have shown this light to is very impressed by the size/performance ratio. It is true they are not cheap, but I think they represent good value. I already have an order in for for the SC600w version. Can't wait to compare. However, the tint of the cool white I received is very nice.


----------



## edc3

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



i8mtm said:


> ... I already have an order in for for the SC600w version. Can't wait to compare. However, the tint of the cool white I received is very nice.



If you don't mind my asking, who did you order the SC600w from? I've been waiting for it and haven't even seen it on pre-order. Thanks!


----------



## sfcablecar

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Outstanding and thorough review. Thank you.

Helped me choose my next light. :twothumbs


----------



## Zenbaas

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



edc3 said:


> If you don't mind my asking, who did you order the SC600w from? I've been waiting for it and haven't even seen it on pre-order. Thanks!



Correct. As far as I know the SC600w isn't available yet.


----------



## SlavaKey

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Hello to all!
I've got ZL SC600 several days ago and I wonder how it's perfect.
Unfortunately, there was no pocket clip in the box:ironic:.
The clip was ordered from ZL, they promised to deliver it for free.
So, welcome to me to CPF:wave:, I've just registered.
Via.


----------



## infinus

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Is the turbo boost in the first few minutes just as well regulated? For example, once half the battery is drained will it still reach the same initial brightness when not hot?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



SlavaKey said:


> Hello to all!
> I've got ZL SC600 several days ago and I wonder how it's perfect.
> Unfortunately, there was no pocket clip in the box:ironic:.
> The clip was ordered from ZL, they promised to deliver it for free.
> So, welcome to me to CPF:wave:, I've just registered.
> Via.


 
By the way -- :welcome: :thumbsup:


----------



## Glow_Worm

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



infinus said:


> Is the turbo boost in the first few minutes just as well regulated? For example, once half the battery is drained will it still reach the same initial brightness when not hot?



It's probably about as good as it can be, as shown in the graph below. I did a run-time test on Turbo when I first got mine (w/ fan cooling), toggling from H1 to H2 and back to H1 every time the brightness kicked down (about every 5:30 min on my unit). 







I did this because I felt the 2-hr H1 run-time rating was a bit misleading under my "normal" usage conditions. I typically never use H1 for more than 5 mins at a time; instead, I use Max for maybe a minute or two, and then drop down to H2 or M1 or lower. Thus, I pull max power all the time it's on H1, and don't get the benefit of the lower 500 Lumen draw when it drops down. Under those conditions, the battery lasts for about 1 hour total.

This is still really excellent efficiency, and it explains why my battery runs low a bit faster than might be expected by the 2-hr Max output rating.


----------



## SlavaKey

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

*varuscelli Thanks!*:wave:


----------



## minnstars

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Very Helpful review ... Thanks! :thanks:


----------



## wildweed

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Awesome review....I just bought a new light..:naughty:


----------



## levelflight

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I received my SC600 yesterday and have to say this is truly a fine light. I love the massively increased output and have been able to closely compare it against my SC60, and have the following observations to share.

I have to admit I still have a sweet spot for the SC60 because of its thinner body, lighter weight, and overall compactness; it has me wondering if the SC600 could benefit if it went on a diet and was made a bit lighter as well. Just a thought. In daily use I have noticed that the 600 beam is quite a bit warmer than my 60C, but I haven't done enough testing to validate a personal preference, although I will say that even though I prefer cool LEDs the warmer glow of the 600 is not unpleasant at all.

Has anyone else noticed how sharp the milled edges are on Zebralights? I had to take my dremel to my SC60 to soften some of the edges using a Craytex tip. These are the same tips gunsmiths use to produce a polished finish that is ultra smooth; the aluminum really shines with this process. The clip on my 60, in particular, managed to damage the outer edge of my right pocket on two sets of trousers, actually cutting the material before I did the smoothing work. It actually cut the fabric. I have also done a bit of edge removal on my SC600 clip as well as around the switch and the outer edge of the tail cap. Having a slightly enlarged and smoothed area for my thumb to fit makes it easier to turn on and off. I also levelled out the little tabs that stand up on the part of the clip that wraps around the light.

Interesting to note that my light came from Illumination Gear and does not have the lanyard nub. I'm not overly fond of the milled lug on the latest version so I mocked up two possible lanyard and clip designs that are mutually inclusive and together don't add any excess buildup. Both ideas are based on a screw-on clip with lanyard mounting drilled into the lug (pic 1) and lanyard mounting drilled into the clip (pic 2). I would probably purchase another 600 if either of these features were offered as I really do prefer the robust reliability of a screw on clip. 

Overall I am quite happy that I am easily able to pocket the 600 as my EDC and replace my trusty 60 with a strong upgrade. Thank you ZebraLight for making such a nice light with truly 'offensive' output and functionality. I really appreciate it and can't wait to receive my SC600H when they become available.

Suggested pocket clip/lanyard connector design:


----------



## levelflight

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

OK, why can't I find the picture posting option for my thread above??? Help!


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



levelflight said:


> OK, why can't I find the picture posting option for my thread above??? Help!



Hey, man -- I wanted to see what you were talking about, too.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Cuz' you can't Host yer' photos on CPF. :shakehead


You've gotta' post them on another site, like PhotoBucket, fer' instance.

Then, you simply LINK that image in your posting.

BAM !

You will then have a photo in your post !


There are several threads explaining all the details, if my explanation was not sufficient.


----------



## levelflight

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

OK, thank you, I forgot about the linking and was looking for a 'button' thingy somewhere.....

So please keep in mind these are rough visual representations to generate feedback on this idea. After reflecting on this for a while it seems possible to have a hole go through the lug as well as the clip, which means that the tunnel would have a 90 degree turn beginning at the top side of the lug nearest the tail cap and eiting through the front of the clip. Anyways, just a few thoughts on the lanyard and clip design to bang around.

Pics are here: http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc486/DiveDeputy/?action=view&current=LugLanyardHole.jpg


----------



## Humminbird

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Levelflight, your design looks very good in my opinion. I have the latest version SC600 with the lanyard attachment, and my only gripe is that the pocket clip can't be fixed in the same spot as the lanyard hole. Your design would correct this and would also have a more secure clip fixing. Truth be told, the clip I got with my SC600 feels strong and pretty secure, so I'm not that worried about it. However, your design would remove any doubt.


----------



## jeffkruse

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



Humminbird said:


> Levelflight, your design looks very good in my opinion. I have the latest version SC600 with the lanyard attachment, and my only gripe is that the pocket clip can't be fixed in the same spot as the lanyard hole. Your design would correct this and would also have a more secure clip fixing. Truth be told, the clip I got with my SC600 feels strong and pretty secure, so I'm not that worried about it. However, your design would remove any doubt.



Can you tell me where you got the light or is this a violation of the TOS? If it's a violation then please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## levelflight

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Jeff,
Sorry about the delay responding, for some reason I haven't been receiving alerts on this thread....
The mod in the picture is strictly a Photoshop fix, my idea for solving two problems at the same time. If ZL can mill a lug onto the body for a lanyard attachment (which they are doing on the new models) then they may as well make it larger to fit the screw on clip as per the SC60, in my opinion. And then then can mill the additional hole for the lanyard as well. Just my suggestion of course, in the real world things may take a different direction....


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



levelflight said:


> Jeff,
> Sorry about the delay responding, for some reason I haven't been receiving alerts on this thread....
> The mod in the picture is strictly a Photoshop fix, my idea for solving two problems at the same time. If ZL can mill a lug onto the body for a lanyard attachment (which they are doing on the new models) then they may as well make it larger to fit the screw on clip as per the SC60, in my opinion. And then then can mill the additional hole for the lanyard as well. Just my suggestion of course, in the real world things may take a different direction....



We were talking about your proposed mod in this thread, too (post number 1702 to 1704). 

ZebraLight SC600

I never saw a response, so perhaps you're not getting notifications (or perhaps that particular thread is too large to keep up with...which it arguably is...). Maybe you can chime in there, too. 

PS: You might want to make sure your Settings>Settings General>Default Thread Subscription Mode has the "Instantly, using email" set up for notification.


----------



## levelflight

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

varuscelli,
Yes, my settings were set to delayed notification or something, all fixed now!


----------



## yifu

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thanks for the review, i still cant believe that this light is brighter (ceiling bounce test) than the Jetbeam BC40, lighter, smaller, AND has twice the runtime on 1 18650 battery (3100mah redilasts). Zebralight has done a great job on the driver!


----------



## Zenbaas

yifu said:


> Thanks for the review, i still cant believe that this light is brighter (ceiling bounce test) than the Jetbeam BC40, lighter, smaller, AND has twice the runtime on 1 18650 battery (3100mah redilasts). Zebralight has done a great job on the driver!


 
Sorry but how exactly does it have twice the runtime...? What brightness are you referring to..? You do know that the 750 lumens only lasts for 5 minutes and then it steps down to 500 for the rest of the time on high.


----------



## yifu

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Ok, i have done some math that might show it better. The BC40 goes for about 800 lumen hours (its not 820 ANSI lumens) on 2 18650s, the SC600 goes for about 738.3 lumen hours on 1 18650 factoring in the output drop. That is NEARLY double the efficiency on just a standar capacity 2200, not a higher capacity flattop. Added on to that aside from the beam profile differences l, 500 lumens vs the 700ish OTF lumens of the BC40 is a very tiny difference to the human eye. Thats a really good job done by Zebralight!


----------



## Zenbaas

yifu said:


> Ok, i have done some math that might show it better. The BC40 goes for about 800 lumen hours (its not 820 ANSI lumens) on 2 18650s, the SC600 goes for about 738.3 lumen hours on 1 18650 factoring in the output drop. That is NEARLY double the efficiency on just a standar capacity 2200, not a higher capacity flattop. Added on to that aside from the beam profile differences l, 500 lumens vs the 700ish OTF lumens of the BC40 is a very tiny difference to the human eye. Thats a really good job done by Zebralight!


 
Hmmm. Well whichever way you look at it the BC40 is at least 200 lumens brighter than the SC 600 on the extended runtime. The ZL has excellent runtimes but the ZL is more of a flooder and the BC40 a thrower. The jetbeam is brighter and runs for the longer on the max mode. The extra 18650 is immaterial to the comparison.


----------



## Shazidur

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Hi there, just wondering if you can tell me what flashlight has the better throw and spill at 100 meters, the T20C2 or sc600? 
Thanks!


----------



## infinus

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Hmmm, I have both and I think the Eagletac hot spot is more concentrated, BUT, my t20 XML HO loses brightness fairly quick while the Zebralight has excellent regulation. So of you are comparing the first minute of runtime, or if you are using 2xrcr123 I'd say eagletac throws a bit more, but the Zebralight can't be beat for regulation and run time. If it helps, my t20 is now my wife's night time light and I use my Zebralight! Love the Zebralight.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



Shazidur said:


> Hi there, just wondering if you can tell me what flashlight has the better throw and spill at 100 meters, the T20C2 or sc600?
> Thanks!



I think GoingGear has YouTube video comparisons of both done in separate videos but with the same distance targets, if I recall correctly (GoingGear under member name goingprepared). The SC600 is not going to be as much of a thrower as the T20C2, but if you're talking about usefulness at less than 100 meters in terms of spill, the SC600 tends to be enough toward the floody side that you might favor it. But if you're looking for throw, my bet (without actually owning one) is that the T20C2 will win out. But what do you want, more concentrated throw or better floodiness/spill? I don't think one of those will win out in both categories.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Great review selfbuilt! The video clip really seems to enhance your reviews...much easier to comprehend what you're talking about in your review (i.e. the ZL operating system) rather than just reading it in print. Thanks again for all the hard work. 

Awesome Canadian accent too!


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



Shazidur said:


> Hi there, just wondering if you can tell me what flashlight has the better throw and spill at 100 meters, the T20C2 or sc600?
> Thanks!



I have both and the T20C2 XM-L does throw a little better but it has a much smaller spill area and when you run it on 18650 it's not as bright as the SC600, of course not being as bright on 18650 it reduces throw somewhat so when comparing it the SC600 when both are running 18650 the throw comparison gets that much more competitive.

The SC600 is my favorite light and even after you compare throw/spill and everything else the ET T20C2 MKII XM-L is also one of my favorite and most useful light's. The UI is simple and it runs on both primarys and 18650, also it has a really stable rubber tail shroud and the tailstand is fabulous compared to other light's in it's class. Also the rubber cigar grip ring is comfortable when so many other light's use a metal rigid design, the clip design works well to.

The fact is though the two light's are in a different class as far as size, the SC600 is pocketable and the T20 really isn't so if your after a EDC light then the SC600 should probably be your first choice.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



HIDblue said:


> Great review selfbuilt! The video clip really seems to enhance your reviews... Awesome Canadian accent too!


:laughing:

Off-topic alert: Growing up, I remeber being "taught" that Canadians typically speak with an American mid-West accent - something that elicits howls of laughter from my American mid-West friends.  Apparently, you all think we say "oot" instead of "out" (as in, "oot and aboot"). Don't hear it myself - but in fact, that is one characteristic of how a Maritime accent sounds to most of us in Central-Eastern Canada. So it wouldn't be surprising that some of those aspects have worked their way into our local dialects, to some degree (i.e., we don't notice it, but others do).

Back in the 1990s, Mrs selfbuilt always had a good retort for Chicago, Boston or New York residents who made fun of our accent - which one of us sounds more like Dan Rather? 

Back on topic, I agree that the videos add a nice way to explain the build and interface of the light - much easier than trying to put it all into text. Glad you are finding them useful!


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



selfbuilt said:


> Apparently, you all think we say "oot" instead of "out" (as in, "oot and aboot").



Of course, it's all in jest selfbuilt...but it's apropos since I keyed off your pronunciation of tailcap lock 'oot' in the video. All kidding aside, great videos...I look forward to more in the future. 

Any plans on getting a sample Zebralight H600 for review?


----------



## liquidsix

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



HIDblue said:


> tailcap lock 'oot' in the video


 Yeah... I don't hear it. It's a fast 'out', but it's definitely not an 'oot' as in 'boot'. if anything it's kinda like 'ah-oot' but fast. What's it supposed to sound like? 'owt' as in 'ow'?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



liquidsix said:


> Yeah... I don't hear it. It's a fast 'out', but it's definitely not an 'oot' as in 'boot'. if anything it's kinda like 'ah-oot' but fast. What's it supposed to sound like? 'owt' as in 'ow'?


I like that ... 'ah-oot' ... sounds scholarly somehow. :laughing: Someone wandering into this thread is probably going to wonder what is going on here. 

I don't have a good ear for what makes accents/dialects different (i.e., I can't reproduce them), but I personally love hearing them all.  



HIDblue said:


> Any plans on getting a sample Zebralight H600 for review?


Probably not. I typically leave it up to manufacturer/dealers to suggest lights for review, and Zebralights tends to contact me about completely new/distinctive models and series.


----------



## Zenbaas

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



selfbuilt said:


> I like that ... 'ah-oot' ... sounds scholarly somehow. :laughing: Someone wandering into this thread is probably going to wonder what is going on here.
> 
> I don't have a good ear for what makes accents/dialects different (i.e., I can't reproduce them), but I personally love hearing them all.
> 
> 
> *Probably not. I typically leave it up to manufacturer/dealers to suggest lights for review, and Zebralights tends to contact me about completely new/distinctive models and series*.



Thats a shame. Always really enjoy your reviews. On the plus side these should at least be shipping soon so we should be seeing some user reviews at least 

I can't tell you guys how much I am itching for a SC600, but I love the NW on my Xeno E03 compared to the CW(which I don't hate either), just don't know how much longer I can hold out. *sigh*


----------



## yifu

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



Zenbaas said:


> Thats a shame. Always really enjoy your reviews. On the plus side these should at least be shipping soon so we should be seeing some user reviews at least
> 
> I can't tell you guys how much I am itching for a SC600, but I love the NW on my Xeno E03 compared to the CW(which I don't hate either), just don't know how much longer I can hold out. *sigh*


Well, Zebralight said its coming out with neutral SC600s...


----------



## skidad

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I bought the SC600 and it's an amazing package, solid and so small. I also bought a Spark SL6S-800CW at the same time (and a SD6-500CW head lamp). I've been using the Spark with the supplied diffusor lens as a handheld light while trail running (along with a headlamp) and it's a really nice beam spread. Is there a frosted or diffusor lens available for the SC600? As is the Spark with the diffusor is better in this application for me BUT the Spark switch is very finicky/touchy while the ZL works much better and is more solid feeling. I'm still struggling with the ZL UI but the basic settings work fine for now. 

This little SC600 (or 2) mounted with some TwoFish Lockblocks should make a decent bike lite or mtn. bike light. Awesome size and shape for easy mounting. I will be trying this out at some point on my mtn. bike.


----------



## Zenbaas

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



yifu said:


> Well, Zebralight said its coming out with neutral SC600s...


Thanks I saw he mentioned it in the other thread. I'm amped


----------



## Shazidur

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thanks everyone for your help , I think ill go for the t20c2 xml, the reason being is that I can swap out the head once it gets out-dated without buying a new flashlight. SC600 is an awsome light but I dont need something for EDC so size was not an issue, I need something for when on duty and hunting...


----------



## Shazidur

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



jhc37013 said:


> I have both and the T20C2 XM-L does throw a little better but it has a much smaller spill area and when you run it on 18650 it's not as bright as the SC600, of course not being as bright on 18650 it reduces throw somewhat so when comparing it the SC600 when both are running 18650 the throw comparison gets that much more competitive.
> 
> The SC600 is my favorite light and even after you compare throw/spill and everything else the ET T20C2 MKII XM-L is also one of my favorite and most useful light's. The UI is simple and it runs on both primarys and 18650, also it has a really stable rubber tail shroud and the tailstand is fabulous compared to other light's in it's class. Also the rubber cigar grip ring is comfortable when so many other light's use a metal rigid design, the clip design works well to.
> 
> The fact is though the two light's are in a different class as far as size, the SC600 is pocketable and the T20 really isn't so if your after a EDC light then the SC600 should probably be your first choice.



Hi, thanks everyone for your help. I think im going to go with the T20C2 XML just for the simple fact that I can change the head once it gets superseded without buying a new flashligh. I dont need a small light for EDC, I need something for when I am on duty and when I go hunting. I think the t20c2 meets both criterias. Can you guys think of a better flashligh to meet these criterias or is this the bees knees?
Thanks


----------



## infinus

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



Shazidur said:


> Hi, thanks everyone for your help. I think im going to go with the T20C2 XML just for the simple fact that I can change the head once it gets superseded without buying a new flashligh. I dont need a small light for EDC, I need something for when I am on duty and when I go hunting. I think the t20c2 meets both criterias. Can you guys think of a better flashligh to meet these criterias or is this the bees knees?
> Thanks



Both are good lights, nothing wrong with deciding on the T20C2. I prefer my Zebralight because it's performance is just so much better on an 18650 (longer run time and better regulated). And the size is awesome. But the T20C2 was my go to light before I got my ZL. The only thing I didn't like about it was that it seemed to fall off in brightness very fast on an 18650. So I always ran it with 2xRCR123 to get max brightness. This resulted in short run times but I managed. Get both and then you can really decide!


----------



## Brasso

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Will this thing take flat top cells or do you need button tops as with the sc60?


----------



## stickx

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



Brasso said:


> Will this thing take flat top cells or do you need button tops as with the sc60?



Post #1 says yes.

Edit: Yes I know that was an either / or question:ironic:


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

For What It's Worth: I was playing around with cutting out a film canister cap to make a diffuser for smaller flashlight and discovered that the film canister itself fits over the end of the SC600 perfectly as a diffuser wand. This is a Fujifilm canister.


----------



## Zenbaas

varuscelli said:


> For What It's Worth: I was playing around with cutting out a film canister cap to make a diffuser for smaller flashlight and discovered that the film canister itself fits over the end of the SC600 perfectly as a diffuser wand.



Great find...!


----------



## snakyjake

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

"relatively floody, efficient and tiny 1x18650 light"

Yup...that's exactly what I want. I don't feel safe with 2xRCR123. 2xCR123 make me feel guilty running on high (feeling the drain of my wallet). I like a light that illuminates my surroundings for peripheral vision, not just a hot spot. Nice compact package of features, output, and runtime.

Wish list:
1. Super low strobe. This would make it easy to find my flashlight at night.
2. Momentary on. Sometimes I just need some quick light.
3. Tail switch controlled output. Instead of the output controlled by buttons, clicks, or an extra ring at the bezel, why not control it with the tail cap?
4. Adjustable beam (flood <-> spot).
5. Hope ZL does something similar with a 1xCR123, but pocket friendly for EDC.


Jake


----------



## yifu

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



snakyjake said:


> "relatively floody, efficient and tiny 1x18650 light"
> 
> Yup...that's exactly what I want. I don't feel safe with 2xRCR123. 2xCR123 make me feel guilty running on high (feeling the drain of my wallet). I like a light that illuminates my surroundings for peripheral vision, not just a hot spot. Nice compact package of features, output, and runtime.
> 
> Wish list:
> 1. Super low strobe. This would make it easy to find my flashlight at night.
> 2. Momentary on. Sometimes I just need some quick light.
> 3. Tail switch controlled output. Instead of the output controlled by buttons, clicks, or an extra ring at the bezel, why not control it with the tail cap?
> 4. Adjustable beam (flood <-> spot).
> 5. Hope ZL does something similar with a 1xCR123, but pocket friendly for EDC.
> 
> 
> Jake


1. Tritium vials/tritium lanyard fobs maybe?
2. Dont see that ever happening since that would be hard to implement with an electronic switch (the TM11 for example feels unwieldly with the momentary).
3. Zebralight wants to reduce the size (length) so none of their current lights have switches at the back.
4. Not possible in a 4 inch compact light, since an 18650 is already nearly 3 inches.
5. The SC31 possibly?


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Just received mine today.
The cardboard box packaging is minimalistic, and perfect for the environment.
The SC600 doesn't look as good in real life, as it does on photo. The finish looks a fraction dull, and less upmarket somehow? Not as upmarket as a HDS Rotary 200, and certainly not as upmarket and well finished as a simple Jetbeam RRT-0, however the SC600's finish is satisfactory.
The SC600 also looks less upmarket due to a lack of chrome trim eg no stainless steel bezel and no metallic finish magnetic ring; only the recessed switch has a splash of metal to break away from the natural annodising.
In the hands, the SC600's knurling is initially a bit too abrasive; but with experience, I'm sure it will smooth in a week.
The SC600's length is so short that the front glass lens is almost flush, and therefore more prone to fracture when dropped.
The recessed button is a fraction hidden away, and a fraction stiff to press, but fine.
There is no momentary.
The side switch location is superb; my wife finds it much more natural than the tail end switch.
There is a lovely low mode, with two levels of low, two levels of medium, and two levels of high; you don't really need continuously variable adjustment here.
During the daytime, the SC600's hot spot looks large, and dull, and next to a Jetbeam RRT-0 S2, the RRT-0's hot spot easily kills the SC600 for brightness and throw.
However, in the evening, the SC600's broad hot spot, and wide spill is so practical.
*Overall, a stylish and wonderfully packaged 18650 in a compact size, with a great side switch, and practical floody beam.
*Nevermind the second rate finish/upmarketness, and nevermind the lack of momentary.
Sure, the complicated side switch, one click, two clicks, and three clicks etc, is not as easy to use and change brightness levels as a simple magnetic ring...


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Just one problem wif my new SC600.
The light seems to switch off by itself after a few minutes.
It is not ramping down to a lower level at all.
It actually switches itself off.
It doesn't seem to be that hot at all.
And the only way to turn it back on is to untwist the tail cap, and re-tighten the tail cap.
I am using Ultrafire 2400 mAH Protected.
Will AW 2900 or Redilast 3100 fix the problem?
Or is it to do with the faulty electronics, and it should be exchanged with another SC600???


----------



## GlobalPlayer

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



peterharvey73 said:


> Just one problem wif my new SC600.
> The light seems to switch off by itself after a few minutes.
> It is not ramping down to a lower level at all.
> It actually switches itself off.
> It doesn't seem to be that hot at all.
> And the only way to turn it back on is to untwist the tail cap, and re-tighten the tail cap.
> ...


I had the same problem with a spark SL6 and it was a battery-problem.
Now I'm using Redilast 2600 and Sanyo unprotected and I have no more problems.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



peterharvey73 said:


> During the daytime, the SC600's hot spot looks large, and dull, and next to a Jetbeam RRT-0 S2, the RRT-0's hot spot easily kills the SC600 for brightness and throw.
> However, in the evening, the SC600's broad hot spot, and wide spill is so practical.



Good set of overall observations, but the 'during the daytime' comment seems irrelevant.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

When I received the SC600, I had to test it immediately during daytime; I couldn't wait till the evening .
At night, the SC600's hot spot is large and less intense.
Side to side with an RRT-3 SST-50, the SST-50's hot spot is intensely blue white, yet small.

It's horses for courses.
I guess both types of beams are good, but in different ways.
At short distances, it is easier to view objects with an uniform floody light, and harder to view with an intense little hot spot and a darker surrounding spill.

I think the discharge rate of the Ultrafire 2400 Protected is too slow for the high amperage of the SC600, so I'll get 5x Redilast 3100 button tops, including four for a TM11 Triple XM-L which I will order now :naughty:.
If the Tiny Monster has electronic problems, I will send it back to Nitecore.
I see the Tiny Monster as the big brother to the SC600...


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



peterharvey73 said:


> When I received the SC600, I had to test it immediately during daytime; I couldn't wait till the evening .



I understand...


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Selfbuilt, you're right about reflector depth in small diameter reflectors.
I compared my SC600 with my friend's RRT-0 XM-L, and although both use XM-L emitters, and the SC600 has a noticeably larger diameter reflector, the RRT-0 XM-L still throws a tighter and more intense hot spot.
Thus, in small flashlights, reflector depth must play some role in increasing throw.
However, at larger reflector diameters, I still believe Big Chelis etc when they say that they have experimented with deeper reflectors, and there is no gain in throw at all.
The physics of throw is indeed a complex issue...


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Actually, having used the SC600 for two days now, I find the electronic side button is actually easier to use than the magnetic ring!
Short press for hi.
Long press for low.
Another press for off.
When on, double click for secondary mode.
When on, long press to ramp from low, to medium, to hi.
Better than a magnetic ring; more energy efficient than a magnetic ring too!

We don't really need momentary.
We certainly don't need the strobe, but it can be programmed into one of the two levels of the hi mode.
Strobe may be better designed if it was triple presses???

The side switch is also much more relaxing and commonly used than a tail end clicky and the overhand/cigar grip.
We could have dual switches, but that will increase the length and weight of the SC600; so no.

Now, the only major drawback with the SC600 is the styling, which may need a more quality semi-polished semi-matt annodising, and a stainless steel bezel to lift up it's monotone natural finish like that used in Jetbeams and HDS.
There is certainly no need for the fancy box with magnetic flaps used in Jetbeams, coz this is unnecessarily polluting to the environment...


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

On thirds thoughts, having used to SC600 for 5 days now, both the electronic button and the magnetic ring designs are good, but in different ways.
The electronic button can be initially a bit complex to use, memorising the number of clicks necessary, and sometimes if the presses are not quick enough or too long etc, the low mode goes on, or the light starts ramping etc, however most of the times, the side switch is very simple to use with just simple thumb activation.

The magnetic ring is initially simpler to use - no number of clicks are required to be remembered.
We also get precisely what we want when manipulating a magnetic ring.
However, the ring requires both thumb and forefinger manipulation.
The SC600 is only a single 18650, but when the flashlight becomes large like 3x18650 in parallel, the large diameter magnetic ring becomes difficult to manipulate one-handed, and often two-handed operation is required, especially worse if the ring travel is long.

Both designs are pretty good, but in different ways.
The side button is more necessary in big flashlights...


----------



## Tracer

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I'm convinced, gonna order one.
Thnaks for the review!


----------



## levelflight

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

For tail cap button pushers who rely on a tail cap switch on the end consider this:
With ZL lights it is very comfortable to hold the light in similar fashion and activate the switch with your little or your fourth finger, rather than your thumb. There is no significant comfort hit, although it does take a little acclimation to reliably operate the light in this fashion. Still, it gives you an easy shoulder level operating position and you have the additional option of using it like a traditional flashlight.
Best of both worlds if you ask me.
Now where is my H600 ZL???!!......can't wait for that.


----------



## levelflight

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Well no sooner said than I received notice that my H600s are on the way. Now that this backlog is moving everyone looking for the SC600W should be on the lookout. Gotta love those wheels in motion even though it takes a while everyone wins in the end.


----------



## minnstars

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Dang I really wanted to keep this light, but I'm returning mine because the elctronic switch appears to be defective. It worked great for about a week and then the light started to dim imediatedly after being started on high. By dim I mean really dim < 50 Lumen, not like going from 700 to 500 lumen, which is suppose to happen after 5 minutes. I have tried different batteries and played with the memory settings and it just keeps switching dim after a few seconds. 

The form factor and potentail performance of this light are outstanding, but even when the light was functioning correctly I didn't care for the electronic switch, which IMO is overly complex and non-intuitive to operate. I'm sure if I didn't use the light for any length of time I would forget how to access all the settings and have to dust off the owners manual.

I don't think I'm going to get another Zebralight, but I'm still looking for a 1 x 18650 light with small form factor and relatively floody beam. What next?


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I've owned my SC600 for 7 days now.

I still say the annodising is 2nd rate, and it lack ss bezel found on many lights like HDS and 4Sevens Maelstroms.
The SC600 is compact.
The 18650 is outstanding.

Now, I've finally worked out that the SC600's side switch has a perfect location, is very easy for the thumb to operate, but it is more difficult to get results.
Sometimes, if we *inadvertently *press too long, we get the low mode.
If we want the low mode, and we don't press long enough, we get hi.
If we press inadvertently too long, we also find the light ramping up from low, to med, to hi.

I've worked out that a magnetic ring is a touch harder to manipulate because it requires the operation of both the thumb and forefinger, but thereafter the magnetic ring gives precise results, from a low current standby, to low, continuously variable all the way to hi.
The magnetic ring does become awkward for one handed operation if the flashlight has a large diameter - then, it is better to go back to the side switch.

Speaking of which there is Zebralight's *recessed *side switch, and Nitecore TM11's _flush _side switch.
Zebralight's recess is superior.
The TM11's flush side switch requires complicated current draining _standby's_ and _lockouts _to prevent accidental operation.
The flush switch even requires an led ring light for location in the dark, and that's why it also has a low battery indicator.

Also interesting was that I was using my SC600 for a walk, alongside my wife with her Jb TC-R2 XP-G S2.
Her Jetbeam is only compact and 16340 sized, yet it had a decent size hotspot, that is considerably brighter and throwier than the SC600.
Selfbuilt measures the SC600's throw at 145 meters.
There is no test for the TC-R2 nor RRT-0, however Selfbuilt measures the related BC10 @ 167 meters - that's about right.

The lesson I learnt is that the SC600 _pure flooder _is best for *short distances, eg indoors and around the house.*
For walks, we often look into the medium distance or long distance, and the SC600 flooder is not ideal here.
My wife's TC-R2 16340 S2 thrower actually did a better job for walks.
Or better still, we may want a single 18650 _flood-thrower_ like an RRT-21, or TN11 etc.
Or, if we are happy to lug something big along, then take a Tiny Monster 4x18650 parallel with flood of 2000 lumens and 283 meters of throw?
The problem with walking with a big _pure thrower_, is that although it throws well, at short distances, it's just a small yet intense hot spot.
The big pure thrower is good for spotting possums, and fooling around..


----------



## moldyoldy

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



minnstars said:


> Dang I really wanted to keep this light, but I'm returning mine because the elctronic switch appears to be defective. It worked great for about a week and then the light started to dim imediatedly after being started on high. By dim I mean really dim < 50 Lumen, not like going from 700 to 500 lumen, which is suppose to happen after 5 minutes. I have tried different batteries and played with the memory settings and it just keeps switching dim after a few seconds.
> 
> The form factor and potentail performance of this light are outstanding, but even when the light was functioning correctly I didn't care for the electronic switch, which IMO is overly complex and non-intuitive to operate. I'm sure if I didn't use the light for any length of time I would forget how to access all the settings and have to dust off the owners manual.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to get another Zebralight, but I'm still looking for a 1 x 18650 light with small form factor and relatively floody beam. What next?



once the ZL side clicky operation is understood, I rather like it, even slightly better than a magnetic ring control as on the Sunwayman V10R. As always, YMMV!

However the matter of an 18650 cell in the ZL SC600 is a challenge for the cell. CPF has many posted complaints about the SC600 dropping to some other light output. In most reported cases, the 18650 installed was an Ultrafire or Trustfire, or at least not an AW cell, no matter what the reported capacity was. No one using an AW 2200-2900 mah cell has reported a problem. High-power lights pull a high current from the battery! Many low-grade or worn-out cells cannot provide the required current. Besides which, there are many reports of fake Ultrafires, etc., mostly retrieved from old laptop battery packs. Before you dump your investment in the SC600, I would recommend the purchase of an AW2200 or higher protected cell.

Edited caveat: I do use Ultrafire cells (10440,14500, RCR123a) and have had good experiences with them. but I always purchase Lithium-xxx cells from reputable dealers. I avoid eBay and the like for Lithium-xxx cells. I have always purchased AW 18650 cells and always had good results.


----------



## snakyjake

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



moldyoldy said:


> once the ZL side clicky operation is understood, I rather like it, even slightly better than a magnetic ring control as on the Sunwayman V10R.



Interesting comment. I've been considering Sunwayman for it's magnetic ring thinking it would be quicker, easier, and intuitive to get to the setting I want. One thing I don't like about my clicky lights is that I commonly get to my desired output setting by clicking through the settings I don't want. Examples: When I turn the light on, it isn't at the setting I want. Clicking too fast. Clicking too slow. Too many clicks. Clicking past the setting. I really want to click my light on, and just be where I want, or simply turn a dial.

Around the house I sometimes just want momentary light to check on something. I've been giving strong consideration to a momentary setting too.

But ZL gets a lot of attention, and the size is very attractive. 

And just maybe, from you comment, the magnetic ring isn't that big of deal.

...Another idea just popped in my head. Sunwayman should get rid of the button, and just have the dial do everything; that would make it shorter.


----------



## moldyoldy

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

both systems - ZL UI and Sunwayman magnetic ring - have their advantages, and disadvantages. 

The magnetic ring system is can be very precise for a specific light setting, but it is relatively slow to reach that setting. It would help if the ring had better tactile feel, probably some cross-hatching, so as to be easier to find. Once the ring is found, the ring is relatively sluggish to turn. If the original setting was at minimum, the ring requires a couple single-handed two-finger twists to reach full output. The ring can be very coarsely pre-positioned to some desired output before the clicky is depressed. Overall for single-hand usage, between the clicky and the ring, the ring is somewhat slow to manipulate to a desired level other than what it was first set at. SWM seems to have understood that problem with the controls for the V60 and at least one other light in that there is no clicky. The ring is turned all the way CCW to turn off, or CW to turn on and to the desired level. The psychological "impact" of suddenly a lot of lumens is lost though on some animal or perpetrator.

The Zebralight clicky UI is relatively easy to go to either full output (click and release) or to minimum (click slowly and release). or, alternatively, click and hold to cycle thru the output levels. At any of the 3 main levels, the double-click toggle for a minor output change is easy to use once understood.

One way to judge what I think about the two systems: I have maybe a half-dozen Zebralights and only two Sunwayman lights (V10R and V60). Although I use the Zebralights more on a daily basis, that is as much because of the 18650 cells as opposed to the UI differences. The long run-time on 18650 cells is a welcome relief from constantly changing RCR123s multiple times a day/night.

edit: I have a strong tendency towards single-cell lights, which would inherently restrict the run-time on RCR123 cells. But then I do not have to worry about cell voltage reversal. My 18650s are all protected. about 1/2 of my Lithium-xxx cells are protected. Why unprotected at all in a single-cell light? I very much do not like to suddenly lose illumination because the cell protection broke the circuit due to a low voltage. I would rather take the risk of cell damage but still have some light left even though the cell obviously needs to be charged.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



moldyoldy said:


> both systems - ZL UI and Sunwayman magnetic ring - have their advantages, and disadvantages.



+1
I would also ad that magnetic rings do well on small flashlights, but can be very difficult to operate single-handedly on large flashlights, especially if the ring travel is long like a Jetbeam RRT-3; hence the V60C has fairly short ring travel.
The side clicky works well in both small and large flashlights...


----------



## wuhungsix

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Good job on the review. You sold me on one this morning. Just placed my order in with Illuminationgear. Can't wait.


----------



## BarryH

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I also want to say thanks for the informative review and all the helpful comments following it. 
Just placed my pre-order for an SC600W last night!


----------



## sdr

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

howdy, all!

since i just ordered my SC600 last night i am devouring everything i can find about this little light, hence i am here! kudos on the most excellent review! i am really looking forwarding to having this little guy in my hand so i can experience my very first zebralight, up close and personal. 

the light i ordered directly from ZL. the batteries and charger from GoingGear. hopefully the trustfire 2500 mAh 18650 protected batteries i ordered will be capable of operating this unit without any of the conflicts i've seen posted in this thread?

as my post count--or lack thereof--will indicate, i am not only new to this forum but also to these more refined sources of candle power. to date i have only used the lower end--read, tech lite, nebo--led's and maglites. by ordering this SC600 i feel somewhat worthy of posting in this forum. i will certainly jump in with more verbiage once my new ZL arrives. until, thanks again for the review and for all those who have enlightened my purchasing decision by contributing their experience and wisdom.

cheers!





*sdr*


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Initially used Ultrafire 2400 Protected with SC600 - it would only run on turbo for 30 seconds, or later on just 2 seconds, then cut out permanently!
Had to untwist, and re-tighten tail cap to switch the flashlight on again.
Also, after a few days use, realised that the SC600 chewed up the 18650, albeit Ultrafire's optimistically claimed 2400 mAH, very quickly!!

Just received Redilast 3100 mAH - fits into SC600 fine & runs fine.
Hopefully turbo will run 5 minutes continuously tonight, and hopefully longer run time than the Ultrafire 2400 Protected too...


----------



## moldyoldy

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

PeterHarvey, Your experience with a very short run-time on an off-brand 18650 is unfortunately too common. Since 18650s can be cells from old laptop battery packs, it is very easy to unknowingly employ a bad/weak cell no matter how nicely wrapped. Hence I suspect that the 18650 size, or the light that is in, is unfairly condemned as having something wrong. There are many good 18650 brands, but nothing cheap. 

My AW 18650 cells of 2200mah or greater and in a TK35, V60C, SC60 or SC600, all provide a welcome relief of long run time even on high. Meaning relief from the relatively short runtime of pedigreed RCR123 or variations thereof - which seems to be about 1/2 hour or slightly more. I actually obtain run-times similar to those claimed for the light on whatever level selected, often in the couple hour range.

Even though one of the cells is an AW unprotected cell 2200mah, the SC60 has a low-level cut out at 3.0volts. The SC600 progressively cuts back levels. In one case, I let it go until the SC600 reached the lowest level but due to a time crunch, I missed the opportunity to find out if the SC600 would actually cut off the light after the lowest level.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



moldyoldy said:


> PeterHarvey, Your experience with a very short run-time on an off-brand 18650 is unfortunately too common.



Yep I have a few Ultrafire 300mah that has problems with higher current draw light's, say 2.5A and over. I can still get good use out of them if I use them in light's that draw ~1.5A or less maybe 2A. One or two things happen when I use them on these high output light's, the light will either turn off or more often it sags and the max output significantly drops, you might not even know it unless you've seen your light's max output with a quality 18650.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



moldyoldy said:


> PeterHarvey, Your experience with a very short run-time on an off-brand 18650 is unfortunately too common. Since 18650s can be cells from old laptop battery packs, it is very easy to unknowingly employ a bad/weak cell no matter how nicely wrapped. Hence I suspect that the 18650 size, or the light that is in, is unfairly condemned as having something wrong. There are many good 18650 brands, but nothing cheap.


This is an excellent point.

Although I don't like veering too far off-topic in the review threads, the issue of battery quality does HUGELY affect your experience of a light. This is particularly acute in the case of some of the newer heavily-driven lights, where poorer quality cells can fail quickly. And this isn't limited to 18650 - the same can be said for RCR. And there are separate (but related) issues with primary CR123As.

I encourage people to wander around the electronics/battery-included subforum here, for information on the various types of cells, as well as more general background. My personal experience of the ultrafire/trustfire "brand" is that they are highly variable from one batch/supplier to the next, and you never know what you are getting under that wrapper. This is because they are not unique brands controlled by one factory - they appear to be a loose set of standards agreed to by a conglomeration of manufacturing sites (that all produce under the same label). Throw in all the known counterfeiting of other non-affiliated sites, and you are left in a very difficult position of knowing what you are actually getting.

I also recommend everyone working with Li-ions get themselves a decent charger and a decent DMM (digital multimeter) - and take regular voltage readings of their cells. Again, my experience of Ultrafire cells is that many can have issues of low capacity and high self-discharge (both indicating a poor state of health). It seems to be especially true - in terms of Li-ions - that you get what you pay for. :candle:


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Tested my SC600 with Redilasts 3100 mAH last night.
No more auto cut off like the Ultrafire 2400's.
In fact surprisingly, the Redilast 3100 mAH seem to be a bit brilliantly brighter than the Ultrafire 2400's.
The Redilast also seems to make the switch around the SC600 heat up much more quickly than the Ultrafire too...


----------



## samgab

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



selfbuilt said:


> This is an excellent point.
> 
> Although I don't like veering too far off-topic in the review threads, the issue of battery quality does HUGELY affect your experience of a light. This is particularly acute in the case of some of the newer heavily-driven lights, where poorer quality cells can fail quickly. And this isn't limited to 18650 - the same can be said for RCR. And there are separate (but related) issues with primary CR123As.
> 
> I encourage people to wander around the electronics/battery-included subforum here, for information on the various types of cells, as well as more general background. My personal experience of the ultrafire/trustfire "brand" is that they are highly variable from one batch/supplier to the next, and you never know what you are getting under that wrapper. This is because they are not unique brands controlled by one factory - they appear to be a loose set of standards agreed to by a conglomeration of manufacturing sites (that all produce under the same label). Throw in all the known counterfeiting of other non-affiliated sites, and you are left in a very difficult position of knowing what you are actually getting.
> 
> I also recommend everyone working with Li-ions get themselves a decent charger and a decent DMM (digital multimeter) - and take regular voltage readings of their cells. Again, my experience of Ultrafire cells is that many can have issues of low capacity and high self-discharge (both indicating a poor state of health). It seems to be especially true - in terms of Li-ions - that you get what you pay for. :candle:



All excellent points from selfbuilt. Anyone trying to skimp on buying cells, take heed. Why buy a great light like the SC600 then cheap out on the cells/charger and never get the true performance of the light? 



peterharvey73 said:


> Tested my SC600 with Redilasts 3100 mAH last night.
> No more auto cut off like the Ultrafire 2400's.
> In fact surprisingly, the Redilast 3100 mAH seem to be a bit brilliantly brighter than the Ultrafire 2400's.
> The Redilast also seems to make the switch around the SC600 heat up much more quickly than the Ultrafire too...



That's not the cell making it heat up, it's the emitter. You now have a cell which is capable of supplying sufficient current for the driver circuitry and emitter to function as they were designed. A side effect of that is a lot of heat is produced by the emitter as a byproduct of it's inherent inefficiency. The SC600 effectively dissipates this heat through the entire body, but focused around the head nearby the switch area. All perfectly normal, and as it was designed to work. Congratulations, you now have a quality cell and a properly working SC600. :thumbsup:


----------



## minnstars

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



peterharvey73 said:


> Initially used Ultrafire 2400 Protected with SC600 - it would only run on turbo for 30 seconds, or later on just 2 seconds, then cut out permanently!
> Had to untwist, and re-tighten tail cap to switch the flashlight on again.
> Also, after a few days use, realised that the SC600 chewed up the 18650, albeit Ultrafire's optimistically claimed 2400 mAH, very quickly!!
> 
> Just received Redilast 3100 mAH - fits into SC600 fine & runs fine.
> Hopefully turbo will run 5 minutes continuously tonight, and hopefully longer run time than the Ultrafire 2400 Protected too...



Yup thats what happened to me too. Thanks for shaing! My SC600 went back in the mail today. So, I call BS on a $100 light that then insists on only eating $25 Batteries. My other flashlights work just fine on Ultrafire 18650 Batteries, so am I too to cheap to own a Zebralight? 

Add to that the must hit the perfect timing on the "double clicky" on the SC600.... (can you believe "6 double clicky"?) user interface. IMO only a hard core flashaholic could love this light ... and or someone who owns lots of $25 batteries :naughty:. 

I finally realized great output & runtime isn't more important then ease of operation and total cost of ownership. No more Zebralights :wave: .... on to the: Fenix PD32, Jetbeam III ST Cycler ... or maybe the Eagletac D25LC2?


----------



## raynstacy

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



minnstars said:


> Yup thats what happened to me too. Thanks for shaing! My SC600 went back in the mail today. So, I call BS on a $100 light that then insists on only eating $20 Batteries. My other flashlights work just fine on Ultrafire 18650 Batteries, so I am probably to cheap to own a Zebraligt?
> 
> Add to that must hit the perfect timing on the "double clicky" on the SC600.... (can you believe "6 double clicky"?) user interface. Only a hard core flashaholic could love this light. I have finally realized great output & runtime isn't more important then ease of operation and total cost of ownership.
> 
> No more Zebralights :wave: .... on to the: Fenix PD32, Jetbeam III ST Cycler ... or maybe the Eagletac D25LC2?



I use 18650s out of new laptop/ packs and my sc600 work just fine.


----------



## samgab

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



minnstars said:


> ...too cheap to own a Zebralight...



Your words; no one elses.
That's okay, no flashlight is perfect for everyone. 99.9% of users don't have any trouble figuring out or using the ZL UI. For the other .1% there are a huge selection of alternatives... But this thread is all about the SC600, not those alternatives.


----------



## minnstars

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Done ... moving on. Thanks.


----------



## kwak

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



minnstars said:


> Yup thats what happened to me too. Thanks for shaing! My SC600 went back in the mail today. So, I call BS on a $100 light that then insists on only eating $25 Batteries. My other flashlights work just fine on Ultrafire 18650 Batteries, so am I too to cheap to own a Zebralight?
> 
> Add to that the must hit the perfect timing on the "double clicky" on the SC600.... (can you believe "6 double clicky"?) user interface. IMO only a hard core flashaholic could love this light ... and or someone who owns lots of $25 batteries :naughty:.
> 
> I finally realized great output & runtime isn't more important then ease of operation and total cost of ownership. No more Zebralights :wave: .... on to the: Fenix PD32, Jetbeam III ST Cycler ... or maybe the Eagletac D25LC2?



Absolutely no Zebralight fan boy here.
I think it's disgraceful that those of us that showed faith in the company by pre-ordering the SC600 and paying for it months before it was released have been screwed over by the fact that the vast majority of cells don't fit in the first generation light.

Then those that waited it out get the newer version with bigger cell tube.

So terrible customer service IMO.

I also agree that the UI is really poor, i much prefer the down switch system on most my Fenix lights.


But blaming a torch for not running inferior batteries is very silly.
It's like buying a a Corvette ZR-1 then taking it back because it doesn't perform as well as it should on 20 year old watered down fuel.

If you buy one of the more powerful torches then it's absolutely essential that you invest in good cells.
This is not just ZL, my Fenix TK21 is a LOT more sensitive ti poor quality cells than my SC600, i have some 2400mAh TrustFire cells that are THAT bad they don't work in most of my lights.

Good quality cells don't NEED to be expensive either, i bought 2 x Panasonic 3100mAh unprotected cells for £19.

These work fantastic in all my torches with a low voltage cut-off.



Cheers
Mark


----------



## kreisler

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



kwak said:


> Then those that waited it out get the newer version with bigger cell tube.


Different body tube sizes (length + diameter was changed?) exist? i didnt know that.

ZebraLight should publish a list of working 18650 (and Protected 18650) cells, ordered by manufacturer: TrustFire, UltraFire, Xtar, Panasonic, Samsung Unprotected, Sanyo Industrial, etc.

i do like that fact that they release slightly improved hardware revisions without changing the model's name. Reminds me of software updates (e.g. WinZip, WinRAR 4.0, M$ Office 2010 RTM, etc.). When a new major version number is released, i go ahead and download and install the last stable version before the upgrade happened (i.e. WinRAR 3.97, M$ Office 2007 with Service Pack 3, etc.). Same with college textbooks (Second Edition, 1st printing. Etc. Second Edition, 7th printing. and published Errata/Corrections by the publisher); and i will never ever *buy* a first printing of a new edition Wiley or Prentice Hall text again!

With flashlights, the early bird gets the desired item earlier and maybe even at a better price (introductory price), but the one who waits it out gets the refined more mature hardware revision. Actually this happens elsewhere too, very good example: PC motherboards (by ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.). When you open the retail package you would find a tiny sticker on the motherboard saying explicitly "hardware revision 2.0b" or something like that.

Sorry for playing the smart aleck  -- i am observing the ZL product line too, and one day i would buy a used SC51 or SC600. Possibly. ( i dont have any serious or regular or frequent use for flashlights. yet, within 1 month i already ordered 4 lights for myself and several other torches as gifts. i'd buy a ZL only if they are close to perfect, with no more real flaws. To me, one of the flaws in SC600 is that it doesnt run on 2x RCR123 (or does it?). Anyway i will ramble more in some other post. it's already late. happy thanks giving all. ha. )


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Been using my SC600 for nearly 2 weeks now.
At first, inadvertently switching the SC on turbo mode @ 2 am in the morning was a problem; because I did not press long enough.
Thus, I thought magnetic rings would be better than side switches.
However, after a while, @ 2am in the morning, you really learn to do a long press to go directly into the low mode; then the SC's side switch is fine!
It takes a bit longer to learn to do a long switch.

The SC600's switch is really well designed.
It works on the premises that most people use high/turbo, then low, and rarely using mid.
Thus a single click turns on hi/turbo.
A long click turns on low.
While holding it down will ramp from lo, to mid, to hi.
These three levels have a sub-level which can be accessed by a double click.
So very well designed.
Just takes some getting used to, to do a long click for low mode @ 2am in the morning.
Now, I'd say that a side switch is better than a magnetic ring.
Though a magnetic ring is initially faster to learn.

As for which type of switch is better, my SC600's stiff recessed switch, or my TM11's feather light flush switch?
I'm not sure just yet.
Both good but in different ways.
The TM's switch draws a lot more standby power, and the TM doesn't mind coz it has 4x18650's.
The SC600's side switch which draws little standby power, is more appropriate for it's single 18650 design...


----------



## moldyoldy

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I concur with PeterHarvey73 on the ZL UI method. Actually, a couple months of relatively rapid sampling of the existing flashlight user interfaces has changed my preferences. My preference was a "twisty", but only when one-handed. Most tail-switch-tapping systems are cumbersome to manage frequent output level changes with one hand when the hands are occupied by various tasks.

The key differentiator (non-combat) seems to be how to change output levels with one hand. The ZL UI using a relativey light-touch side clicky has become my preferred method for changing lumen output. The magnetic ring is a close second. In third place is a twisty. A distant last preference is the tail switch, especially the "tactical" tail switch since that light cannot tail-stand. 

With the ZL UI, I frequently change between the two levels of high. Low and medium levels are used, but rarely the second setting at each of those levels. Probably the primary negative of the ZL UI is how the strobe setting is reached - way too many double clicks in some specified period of time. I tried it out once to prove I could do it, reset it back to normal, and thereupon ignored that setting. 

Why? The side clicky seems to be easier and quicker. A "fast" click for high. A "slow" click for low. At any coarse output level, a quick "double-click" to change within that level. Admittedly the SC600 with the stiffer switch causes a few more missed changes than when using the SC60 or SC51. With a magnetic control ring I waste too much attention feeling around the head of the light trying to find the ring, or I attempt to turn it in the wrong direction especially when switching hands. Multiple twists on a "twisty" are not convenient to cycle thru output levels, but one-hand operation is still possible and highly desirable. Tapping on a tail switch to cycle thru the levels is a two-handed operation and the least desirable. as always, YMMV!

My other usage/ownership trend is an increasing dislike for multiple cell lights, especially multiple cells end-to-end. I want run times a lot longer than a half-hour at full brightness, but the flashlight length was bothersome and not very EDC-able. My need/want for a longer run-time combined with a short body length was solved by lights using the 18650 cell, which Zebralight re-introduced me to via the SC60 and SC600.


----------



## swan

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

On the switch issue, ive had the sc600 for a week now and like the ui , sort of makes the tail clickies feel a bit old school. This is my first ZL and i liked it so much i got the ZL h31 yesterday and in comparison the switch is on the h31 is less recessed and the softer to use . Also as as side note, i am waiting for an aw 2900 but have been using my jetbeam 2300mah cell [charged to 4.18v] in the sc600 with no problems and just checked the voltage at 3.68 since i got it and still holds turbo 750 , seems to work well with this light. Well done Zebralight.


----------



## yifu

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



kreisler said:


> Different body tube sizes (length + diameter was changed?) exist? i didnt know that.
> 
> ZebraLight should publish a list of working 18650 (and Protected 18650) cells, ordered by manufacturer: TrustFire, UltraFire, Xtar, Panasonic, Samsung Unprotected, Sanyo Industrial, etc.
> 
> i do like that fact that they release slightly improved hardware revisions without changing the model's name. Reminds me of software updates (e.g. WinZip, WinRAR 4.0, M$ Office 2010 RTM, etc.). When a new major version number is released, i go ahead and download and install the last stable version before the upgrade happened (i.e. WinRAR 3.97, M$ Office 2007 with Service Pack 3, etc.). Same with college textbooks (Second Edition, 1st printing. Etc. Second Edition, 7th printing. and published Errata/Corrections by the publisher); and i will never ever *buy* a first printing of a new edition Wiley or Prentice Hall text again!
> 
> With flashlights, the early bird gets the desired item earlier and maybe even at a better price (introductory price), but the one who waits it out gets the refined more mature hardware revision. Actually this happens elsewhere too, very good example: PC motherboards (by ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.). When you open the retail package you would find a tiny sticker on the motherboard saying explicitly "hardware revision 2.0b" or something like that.
> 
> Sorry for playing the smart aleck  -- i am observing the ZL product line too, and one day i would buy a used SC51 or SC600. Possibly. ( i dont have any serious or regular or frequent use for flashlights. yet, within 1 month i already ordered 4 lights for myself and several other torches as gifts. i'd buy a ZL only if they are close to perfect, with no more real flaws. To me, one of the flaws in SC600 is that it doesnt run on 2x RCR123 (or does it?). Anyway i will ramble more in some other post. it's already late. happy thanks giving all. ha. )


There were 3 versions of the SC600.
The first was the one with switch issues (random mode changes) and a length that didnt accomodate higher capacity 18650s,
the second version had the battery tube increased by 0.9mm and comes with a clip in the box,
the third version now available has a lanyard attachment, additional "step" regulation as well as a lower parasitic drain.


----------



## kreisler

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

just curious. are buyers of the first versions entitled to get a free copy of the current version shipped? is there a clear "no!" from part of the ZL company? (With software PC programs, the user is entitled to download all forth-coming updates 3.97, 3.98, etc. for free!)


----------



## Zenbaas

kreisler said:


> just curious. are buyers of the first versions entitled to get a free copy of the current version shipped? is there a clear "no!" from part of the ZL company? (With software PC programs, the user is entitled to download all forth-coming updates 3.97, 3.98, etc. for free!)



Wishful thinking


----------



## sdr

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



yifu said:


> There were 3 versions of the SC600.
> The first was the one with switch issues (random mode changes) and a length that didnt accomodate higher capacity 18650s,
> the second version had the battery tube increased by 0.9mm and comes with a clip in the box,
> the third version now available has a lanyard attachment, additional "step" regulation as well as a lower parasitic drain.



Indeed! I just received my light yesterday, ordered directly from ZebraLight, and it came with the clip and lanyard ring. I took a few pictures just now to show you exactly how the light has been modified to accommodate the ring.










The clip seems quite secure and the lanyard ring mounting hole has been integrated into the body of the light. It is non removable. Therefore this would be an entirely different body from the first production run of these lights. The light is evolving!

On a personal note, I initially found the UI for this light somewhat confusing. That confusion was resolved by watching the OP's excellent video review about 4 times and then taking the light outside and becoming acquainted with the switch; e.g., using it! Now I love it. I am currently running Trustfire Protected 2500mAh batteries and experiencing no problems. I contacted the people at ZL and they recommended either the Panasonic NCR18650 or AW2900 to obtain the optimum performance from the fine little light. "Little" being the operative word! I can't believe how small this light actually is. However, it is small only in physical size. It is huge in performance! I went ahead and ordered an AW2900 and once it comes I will use the Trustfires as back-up since I have two new ones and haven't had any issues with either one.

_Currahee!_


----------



## kwak

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



kreisler said:


> just curious. are buyers of the first versions entitled to get a free copy of the current version shipped? is there a clear "no!" from part of the ZL company? (With software PC programs, the user is entitled to download all forth-coming updates 3.97, 3.98, etc. for free!)



ZL aren't interested.

That's why i'm really trying not to buy any ZL products again.

As i say those of us the pre-ordered paid full price, we have faith that ZL would produce a good product THAT much that we gave them our money without ever seeing a working example, reading any reviews or seeing any independent pics.
They pushed the release date back, no complaints from us.
They had my money sitting in their bank account for a good 2 months before i received anything.

So we put all that faith in them, put up with all that only to have a torch that no cells over 2200mAh fit.

I'll not say "i'll never buy a ZL again" as they offer some great lights, but for sure i'll never pre-order from them again and i'd STRONGLY recommend no one else to either.

Shame cause apart from the UI i really think they produce some fantastic torches.



Cheers
Mark


----------



## kreisler

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



kwak said:


> we have faith that ZL would produce a good product THAT much that


Mark, thanks god that ZL sell fast and at high prices on the CPFMP. That's the advantage with brand name products (JetBeam, Fenix, EagleTac, 4Sevens), you could still sell it second-hand with no problems. If i tried to sell a used copy of UltraFire or TrustFire or SolarForce .. much harder the task! in any case, i am sorry to hear about the frustration. ( if ZL is reading this thread, they should feel oligated to oblige and make an effort to satisfy the frustrated. )


sdr said:


> Indeed! I just received my light yesterday, ordered directly from ZebraLight, and it came with the clip and lanyard ring.


Is the clip reversible? It looks like it!

The major point of reversing the clip would be to carry/wear the torch clipped to a baseball cap (from above or from beneath). Is it incomfortable to use the SC600 as headlamp in such a way? It's maybe a little too weighty for such usage. Please share your personal opinion on it, thanks!


----------



## sdr

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

The clip IS reversible, yes! The lanyard mount is stationary. As for wearing this light on a baseball cap...I don't think so? It would definitely be too heavy, IMO. 

As I mentioned above, I just got the light yesterday and it's still the honeymoon period for me. My experience to this point is much like the man who jumped from the 79th floor of the highrise building when he was asked _"how's it going?"_ as he passed the 47th floor. His reply was, _"So far so good!"_ Ditto!

_Currahee!_


----------



## cloudz

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

i may have missed it, but may i know what bin is the sc600 is?is it T6 or U2?


----------



## samgab

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



cloudz said:


> i may have missed it, but may i know what bin is the sc600 is?is it T6 or U2?



It's U2 in the standard SC600.

Also, :welcome:


----------



## ToyTank

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thanks for another top notch review Selfbuilt.:goodjob:

I like the "MK III" SC600 the lanyard ring looks like it stops it from rolling. I wish there was some demarcation for the submodels. It is great though they "stop the presses" so to speak for improvements or fixes.

I remember when I first saw/bought an H60. I was amazed WOW 190lm for 2 HOURS!! 

That was not long ago and wow the tech is moving fast.

I just realized I think I'm a ZL fanboy now

Exciting time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## cloudz

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



samgab said:


> It's U2 in the standard SC600.Also, :welcome:


thanks bro for the warm welcome and the answer. i asked this because i noticed the writing on your signature...it says sc600 xm-l U2. i thought probably you moded it...i was like 'why would someone moded something that already at it's limit'...*what a noob thinking btw* =pplus i am considering whether to get sc600 or TN12..both are decent light for that size (and for that budget as well)...i've been reading the review over and over again for past few weeks...but then i think i'll get the sc600 instead...


----------



## yifu

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



cloudz said:


> thanks bro for the warm welcome and the answer. i asked this because i noticed the writing on your signature...it says sc600 xm-l U2. i thought probably you moded it...i was like 'why would someone moded something that already at it's limit'...*what a noob thinking btw* =pplus i am considering whether to get sc600 or TN12..both are decent light for that size (and for that budget as well)...i've been reading the review over and over again for past few weeks...but then i think i'll get the sc600 instead...


Get the SC600 and live without regret!


----------



## cloudz

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



yifu said:


> Get the SC600 and live without regret!



will do.

after all i'm leaning towards ZL because of the multiple useable modes of light they offer for various conditions. TN12's mid is only at 95lumens. that's tremendous gap from 705lumens to 95 lumens... =.=''

and the most important one it can tail stand securely, not like tn12 which is some of the review said is wobbly due to the U-shaped tail.


----------



## Azlum

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I don't see how anyone could be unhappy with this light. It's such a huge over-achiever, it really makes most other LED lights seem disappointing.

My only gripe is the lanyard bump... I hate lanyards, and I hate that the bump for it on the SC600 prevents you from locating the pocket clip perfectly opposite the switch(hope this makes sense). I'm planning to grind the lanyard bump off mine with my dremel. The pocket clip will hide the unfinished area after I'm done.

Oh and thanks for the awesome reviews Selfbuilt! No one does it better!


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Very clever thinking Azlum..


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



Azlum said:


> I'm planning to grind the lanyard bump off mine with my dremel. The pocket clip will hide the unfinished area after I'm done.



You'll probably be grinding off some of the resale value, though -- that is, if for any reason you decide to part with it at some future point via CPF Marketplace or the like. Just putting that out there for consideration.


----------



## stickydoorknob

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

thanks, good review, not sure if i actually need it though still. Impulse buy


----------



## sdr

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



Azlum said:


> My only gripe is the lanyard bump... I hate lanyards, and I hate that the bump for it on the SC600 prevents you from locating the pocket clip perfectly opposite the switch(hope this makes sense). I'm planning to grind the lanyard bump off mine with my dremel.



Ouch!

I actually find the "bump" to be quite useful. As you will see in the pics below the lanyard that I use on mine, in conjunction with the clip, suits my needs perfectly!

*The light and the lanyard...*











As you can see in the pics above I have placed the clip right next to my 2.75" paracord lanyard.

*The SC600 in my cargo pocket...*










The light rides comfortably in this position, daily. The clip and lanyard are positioned perfectly to allow easy access.

*The light secured in my hand...*










By placing my little finger into the loop of the paracord and then cinching the bead up, the light fits my hand like the proverbial glove. It is also very secure!

*Oops! Whew! This light is not going anywhere...*





So you see, I like the bump and I love the SC600!


----------



## MikeWilson

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

My SC600 (standard) is being posted tomorrow 

Yay. Hopefully it will be a good upgrade from a NiteCore EZAA R5.


----------



## yifu

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



MikeWilson said:


> My SC600 (standard) is being posted tomorrow
> 
> Yay. Hopefully it will be a good upgrade from a NiteCore EZAA R5.


Yep, should be a 8 times upgrade in output and much better runtimes on lower modes. Make sure you use quality cells though, Redilast/AW/Callies' Kustoms or genuine Panasonic/Sanyo/LG OEM 18650s are fine.


----------



## Chip

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I think this is my next light. I'm just not sure if neutral is best for me. I like the idea of neutral, I understand the pros. But my D10 Tribute R2 is cool blue (i've read on here around 6k color temp) and I love the tint inside and out. I also have a Klarus XT10 and that looks very green to me, even outside. On the zebra light site, for the SC600 XML 750 it says "LED: Cree XM-L Cool White (Norminal CCT 6300K) " and for the SC600 XML Neutral White it says, "LED: Cree XM-L Neutral White (Norminal CCT 4200K)" How is Norminal CCT different from normal color temp? So, if the temp is lower, at 4200k, that would look "cooler" or more "blue" right? Why does this sound backwards to me. I think I want to go for the cool white at 6300k temp, but I've always thought "pure / neutral white" would give me the best color. I just don't want it to look "orange" or yellowish (incandescent) too much.

http://www.zebralight.com/SC600w-XM-L-18650-Flashlight-Neutral-White_p_74.html

http://www.zebralight.com/SC600-Cree-XM-L-750Lm-Flashlight-18650_p_55.html


----------



## js82

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



Chip said:


> I think this is my next light. I'm just not sure if neutral is best for me. I like the idea of neutral, I understand the pros. But my D10 Tribute R2 is cool blue (i've read on here around 6k color temp) and I love the tint inside and out. I also have a Klarus XT10 and that looks very green to me, even outside. On the zebra light site, for the SC600 XML 750 it says "LED: Cree XM-L Cool White (Norminal CCT 6300K) " and for the SC600 XML Neutral White it says, "LED: Cree XM-L Neutral White (Norminal CCT 4200K)" How is Norminal CCT different from normal color temp? So, if the temp is lower, at 4200k, that would look "cooler" or more "blue" right? Why does this sound backwards to me. I think I want to go for the cool white at 6300k temp, but I've always thought "pure / neutral white" would give me the best color. I just don't want it to look "orange" or yellowish (incandescent) too much.
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/SC600w-XM-L-18650-Flashlight-Neutral-White_p_74.html
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/SC600-Cree-XM-L-750Lm-Flashlight-18650_p_55.html



It sounds like you think that higher temperatures mean a shift towards red. Higher temperatures actually mean it looks more blue. 4200K will be very slightly yellow in color whereas 6300K will be slightly blue in color.


----------



## exim13

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thank you for the great review! I am new to this forum and have been looking through tons of posts looking for my first flashlight and I think this is the one. I will probably order one today. Thank you everyone for their input!


----------



## ssmyth

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

SDR where did you get that paracord lanyard ?

Thank you for the pics! more pls 



sdr said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I actually find the "bump" to be quite useful. As you will see in the pics below the lanyard that I use on mine, in conjunction with the clip, suits my needs perfectly!
> 
> *The light and the lanyard...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the pics above I have placed the clip right next to my 2.75" paracord lanyard.
> 
> *The SC600 in my cargo pocket...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light rides comfortably in this position, daily. The clip and lanyard are positioned perfectly to allow easy access.
> 
> *The light secured in my hand...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By placing my little finger into the loop of the paracord and then cinching the bead up, the light fits my hand like the proverbial glove. It is also very secure!
> 
> *Oops! Whew! This light is not going anywhere...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, I like the bump and I love the SC600!


----------



## Chip

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



js82 said:


> It sounds like you think that higher temperatures mean a shift towards red. Higher temperatures actually mean it looks more blue. 4200K will be very slightly yellow in color whereas 6300K will be slightly blue in color.



Okay, thanks.


----------



## sdr

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



ssmyth said:


> SDR where did you get that paracord lanyard ?
> 
> Thank you for the pics! more pls



i made it myself. quite simple, actually. paracord, bead, and closure. the bead is what really makes this lanyard functional. it has become automatic to insert my little finger and cinch the bead up. it's very comfortable and i hope the pictures indicated how perfectly this light fits into the palm of my hand. i really like this light! as far as tint is concerned, i have the sc600 and the colors look very accurate to my eye. i cannot imagine that the sc600w would render a discernible improvement to my perception. i guess color, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



js82 said:


> It sounds like you think that higher temperatures mean a shift towards red. Higher temperatures actually mean it looks more blue. 4200K will be very slightly yellow in color whereas 6300K will be slightly blue in color.


For those wanting to know more, this will help: CPF-Wiki entry on ANSI white tint bins. It has an excellent chart from DFiorentino, showing all the Cree tint bins (and color temperatures).


----------



## iron potato

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Would it take Panasonic 3100mAh cell ? Since it got built in over-discharging protection with 2.7V cutoff feature, so using non protected or protected cell is kinda self preference right ?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



iron potato said:


> Would it take Panasonic 3100mAh cell ? Since it got built in over-discharging protection with 2.7V cutoff feature, so using non protected or protected cell is kinda self preference right ?



At one point, one of the forum moderators separated out a bunch of SC600 battery discussion posts from another SC600 thread and started the following thread (a pretty good reference thread): 

Battery considerations - Zebralight SC600


----------



## iron potato

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

ok, thx for the link varuscelli, seems the more I read, the more confusing :huh: but its fine, at least one of the post stated it can use panasonic 3100mAh 18650


----------



## fvdk

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



iron potato said:


> ok, thx for the link varuscelli, seems the more I read, the more confusing :huh: but its fine, at least one of the post stated it can use panasonic 3100mAh 18650



Yes, both the protected versions (at least the Redilast which are the only 3100 protected that I have) as well as the plain unprotected versions will work.


----------



## iron potato

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



fvdk said:


> Yes, both the protected versions (at least the Redilast which are the only 3100 protected that I have) as well as the plain unprotected versions will work.



Thanks for yet another confirmation :thumbsup: SC600 ordered, also patiently waiting for H602w & 3x XM-L's S6330, see how well when it compete with other competitors


----------



## dieselducy

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

what would be a good thrower light in its class then again, i only need to throw about 100 yards.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



dieselducy said:


> what would be a good thrower light in its class then again, i only need to throw about 100 yards.


The SC600 can certainly throw that far, but it wouldn't be very bright (i.e., less than 1 lux at 100 yards). But there are tons of lights in this class than will throw well that far, hard to recommend just one. Look for something with a bigger and deeper reflector.


----------



## Average Joe

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



exim13 said:


> Thank you for the great review! I am new to this forum and have been looking through tons of posts looking for my first flashlight and I think this is the one. I will probably order one today. Thank you everyone for their input!



Hi exim13. I've owned a lot of flashlights and I can tell you.... the SC600 is the one I use most often. I have no doubts you'll love it too


----------



## JB

*Got mine today!*

My SC600 arrived today. My first thought was "what a tiny light"... which is precisely what I wanted in a 1x 18650 light. So now I have a truly pocketable 18650 powerhouse.

It's smaller yet brighter than my last generation 18650 lights... Kudos to Zebralight for coming up with such a great light.


----------



## rasnum

*Re: Got mine today!*

thank you for taking the time to take detailed pictures. the clip looks weak, don't you think? clips that do this sort of half clip around the body never inspire confidence-otherwise great looking light. zebralight ranks high on the must have list for good reason i suppose.


----------



## malocchio

*Re: Got mine today!*

I am assuming the light ships with the clip pre-attached.Can it be removed without scratching the body ?


----------



## Humminbird

*Re: Got mine today!*

I've taken it off and put it on several times, no scratches so far.


----------



## malocchio

*Re: Got mine today!*

Is there another torch this size,with this power,but a better thrower ?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Got mine today!*



malocchio said:


> Is there another torch this size,with this power,but a better thrower ?


There is not much in this size that throws better (i.e., the SC600 is extremely petite for a 18650 light). The Spark SL6 has similar power and slightly more throw, with the same emitter.

If you want to consider larger lights (especially larger heads), there there are certainly ones with more throw for equivalent output. Or go for lights with smaller emitters, where heads of this size can translate to better throw (but with less relative output). Check out some of my other reviews for comparisons of size, output and throw.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES

*Re: Got mine today!*

This gotta be on top of my to buy list


----------



## eebowler

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

selfbuilt hi. Does the light turn off at the end of a runtime test or does it step down to moonlight mode first? If it turns off, is this because of protection circuit in the battery or because of the light itself? Thanks dude. :thumbsup


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

As the battery depletes, the voltage drops, so the brightness steps down.
At a certain low voltage level, the protection circuitry inside the battery kick in, so the light will switch off, but normally this has occurred well above the moonlight mode...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



eebowler said:


> selfbuilt hi. Does the light turn off at the end of a runtime test or does it step down to moonlight mode first? If it turns off, is this because of protection circuit in the battery or because of the light itself? Thanks dude. :thumbsup


It's been awhile since this review was done, so I don't recall directly. But looking at the runtime data, it looks like the light shut-off once the protection circuits were tripped. 

It's pretty rare that a light would jump to moon mode rather than just shut-off. My Thrunte TN31 is only recent example I can think of that does that.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

The current version (version 3) of the SC600 with the lanyard ring steps down from hi to med or med to low when the battery capacity get's low, this is either the first or second version here that selfbuilt tested which did cut off more suddenly.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Mine did this the other night...it was on high, then went off, but would come back on in medium, but not go to high again.

The cell was rated to go lower, but the light itself cut high off when the cell was at ~ 3 v

Swapping in a fresh cell restored high.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Oh yes, what happens normally is that I'm on Turbo, and automatically, it steps down to High.
I turn it off.
Then I turn it to Turbo again.
It stays on Turbo for a moment, then automatically steps down to High.
When it's really lower, it won't even turn on at Turbo; it turns on at High only.
Normally, at this point in time, I will not use the SC any longer.
I go home and recharge.
However, at this point, I can continue to use the SC, but only on High.
It would continue to step down, but normally I have already recharged it by now.
But the Redilast 3100 mAH button tops in my SC do last many many weeks, with my use, before a recharge; maybe a month or even two months.
By contrast, an AW 16340 750 mAH with the old XP-G throwy emitter only lasted 1 week with my normal use...


----------



## eebowler

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I asked because I wondered of the light's performance with unprotected cells. I don't own any 18650 cell lights YET and have never been a fan of lights that shut off on me so am a bit concerned that I can't have one without the other. Thanks 


selfbuilt said:


> It's been awhile since this review was done, so I don't recall directly. But looking at the runtime data, it looks like the light shut-off once the protection circuits were tripped.
> 
> It's pretty rare that a light would jump to moon mode rather than just shut-off. My Thrunte TN31 is only recent example I can think of that does that.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



eebowler said:


> I asked because I wondered of the light's performance with unprotected cells. I don't own any 18650 cell lights YET and have never been a fan of lights that shut off on me so am a bit concerned that I can't have one without the other. Thanks


Sounds like the the newer SC600 should meet your needs then.

I should add to my comments that there are lots of multi-power lights that are not full regulated on 18650. If you check out the the runtimes, you will see the slow drop off pattern. But for lights that have regulated full brightness until the battery protection circuits are tripped, unprotected cells are not really a solution - by the time you notice the light dimming, you are probably at a voltage that is not good for the battery. For that matter, hitting the protection circuit level isnt too great for a protected battery either.

I do this in my testing to show the full runtime pattern, but it means that I go through cells a lot faster than the most would. I frequently replace all my cells - in fact, i probably spent as much each year on rechargeable cells as I do on primaries (if not more).


----------



## vinhnguyen54

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Post Withdrawn


----------



## thedeske

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



jhc37013 said:


> The current version (version 3) of the SC600 with the lanyard ring steps down from hi to med or med to low when the battery capacity get's low, this is either the first or second version here that selfbuilt tested which did cut off more suddenly.



Good to know. Finally received one today. Impressive little light. Can't add much to what's already been posted.
Like the plain, no frills pkg. The switch is easy to get used to. Color on my unit looks good (cool)

Today, I'll add a bit about cheap cells. While waiting on 2 AW cells, I used one of those Red Ultra fire 3000 that came with the order for cheap(wanted something to use the light right away) and it acts like it's EndOfLife. Not much time on Turbo till it goes dead.
Even if I set Hi to 500, the step down on one test was really short. Aprox 2-3 minutes after Med to Low. Not good, but the cell served it's purpose and let me play with the new toy for a few days till the good guys arrive


----------



## Bladedude

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Awaiting my SC600 and 3100mah 18650 in the mail! This will be a good step up from my EDC Jetbeam Pc10 on rcr as I find myself needing more runtime


----------



## BWX

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Do the latest sc600's use XM-L U2 emitters or do they use the T6 or whatever? (cool white)


----------



## moozooh

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

They all use T6. I've asked vinhnguyen54 to mod mine to U2 on a copper PCB; supposedly it increased the output by about 7%. Had ZL changed the brightness bin they would have definitely reflected it on the site as there is certain marketable difference between 750 lm and 800+ lm.


----------



## BWX

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Damn.. I want a small U2.. other than spark or eagletac (already have them).. Still looking.


----------



## Marten

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Hey there.

I received my SC600 in April of this year. Although I was, and still am, impressed with the build quality, UI and performance, I had a bit of an "dark spot" running from approximately 10 O'clock to 4 O'clock. Very slight but as my eye was constantly drawn to this, I decided to send it to ZL themselves for repair. (Which was annoying as I had to import this from the States in the first place with the associated postage and dreaded Customs cost and then having to send it off across the Big Pond to another place to have it repaired, again incurring costs.) BTW, apparently postage from China to South Africa can be measured in Epochs rather than days or months...
Anyway, I have it back and am loving it. The beam is not exactly pure white, well, not like a number of my other flashlights that is. It appears a bit more "watery" if it makes sense? Nevertheless still a lovely tint. Yes, the UI might not be for everyone, but then go out and get something more suited for/to your use. Personally I find the UI well thought out and extremely practical. Very easy to switch very quickly between the different outputs as your requirements change while using this delightful little powerhouse. As far as cells go, I am using AW 2200 and now also their 3100 without any issues.


----------



## lumen aeternum

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I like the floodiness... is there another light with a tail switch having the same beam?


----------



## Th3-nightmare

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thank you very much for the review :thumbsup:


----------



## verysimple

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Looks like a quality light, thanks for the review and input..


----------



## CM2010

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



moozooh said:


> They all use T6. I've asked vinhnguyen54 to mod mine to U2 on a copper PCB; supposedly it increased the output by about 7%. Had ZL changed the brightness bin they would have definitely reflected it on the site as there is certain marketable difference between 750 lm and 800+ lm.



How much is vin charging for this?


----------



## moozooh

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

I think you should ask him rather than myself, in case something has changed since then.


----------



## saad

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Hey,

Excelent review selfbuilt! But, I'm still confused which to buy, the Zebralight SC600 or the EagleTac D25LC2.  Could you suggest one please? 

Thanks,
Saad.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



saad said:


> Excelent review selfbuilt! But, I'm still confused which to buy, the Zebralight SC600 or the EagleTac D25LC2.  Could you suggest one please?.


Both are good lights. I would choose based on preferred user interface.


Sent from my handheld device


----------



## rexet

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Hello all,

I am more of a lurker but I really enjoy ths incredible forum.
It actually made me buy a Sunwayman V20C that I really like.

I would be interested in this little SC600 and I have only one question: how can I differentiate the version of the SC600? I would be interested in buying on ebay but the version is not mentionned (MKI, MKII, etc.).


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



rexet said:


> I would be interested in this little SC600 and I have only one question: how can I differentiate the version of the SC600? I would be interested in buying on ebay but the version is not mentionned (MKI, MKII, etc.).


I haven't seen the design of the MKII yet, so I don't know how it will be differentiated from the original SC600. Zebralight plans to send me one for review, when its ready.


----------



## blackFFM

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



rexet said:


> I would be interested in this little SC600 and I have only one question: how can I differentiate the version of the SC600? I would be interested in buying on ebay but the version is not mentionned (MKI, MKII, etc.).



MKII isn't available yet, that's the reason why it's not mentioned on ebay. So everything you see at the moment is MKI. MKI has 750 lm output and the new version around 900 lm. I'm pretty sure when MKII hits the market it's easy to see which is which.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*



rexet said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am more of a lurker but I really enjoy ths incredible forum.
> It actually made me buy a Sunwayman V20C that I really like.
> 
> I would be interested in this little SC600 and I have only one question: how can I differentiate the version of the SC600? I would be interested in buying on ebay but the version is not mentionned (MKI, MKII, etc.).




Go to the CPF Marketplace, and follow the threads on it there from the sellers. There's an excellent chance that it will be offered at an introductory discount over there.


----------



## daberti

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Selfbuilt, great review ! Thanks.
I bought two of this magnificent tiny yet powerful flashlight, one for me and one to be gifted, both with an XM-L U2. As a matter of facts, tint-wise, I always cross-check my flashlights against my HDS Ultimate 60 XRGT 
Both of them (bought from different sources) are prone to a very slight yellowish bias at levels other than Max, which is itself below the pure white realm set by XRGT. My understanding is that my samples are in the <6000K tag (when at max).


----------



## neutralwhite

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

i was going to get some batteries for the new MkII but was advised to wait what the tube measurements are in case of non fit.
any idea what the measurements are likely to be?.
what do most use for cells in Zebralight SC's ?.
i was going to get some AW's but so much out there, and maybe better,..according to reviewer HKJ.
thanks


----------



## BWX

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Most of my Xtar 3100 mah (Panasonic) 18650 batts work fine, one is a little snug.


----------



## neutralwhite

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

thanks. 



BWX said:


> Most of my Xtar 3100 mah (Panasonic) 18650 batts work fine, one is a little snug.


----------



## citrus

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Another excellent review. Thanks!


----------



## AnAppleSnail

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Thread necromancy: I like to get a new light each fall. Instead I am getting a new battery for my SC600 mk1. Great light in all versions.


----------



## Ladd

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Good Decision! Keep those old(ish) lights lit............


----------



## BWX

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

UPDATE:
Still using SC600 MKI B U2 as EDC.


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Still using the SC600 mkI, no longer as EDC but more as bedside table light as the 0.1lumen output is very useful


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!*

Has anyone done a beamshot comparison between the SC600 III and the SC600w HI? I'm considering getting the HI (already own the regular), but am just wondering if it will be worth it for my purposes. I looked around for a while, but couldn't find anything.

*Edit:* Whoops! Wrong thread. Oh well, an answer is still very welcome.


----------

